#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-22
<twb> So I'm trying to install via netboot.  It doesn't ask me to set an http proxy (unlike Debian), and despite being told to use the internal mirror (an apt-cacher daemon), it's clear from the debugging log that it's trying to fetch .../Release directly from archive.ubuntu.com -- which doesn't work in my environment because http traffic that doesn't go through the proxy is dropped.
<twb> Where .../Release is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release
<twb> What generates these files? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/{linux,initrd.gz}
<cjwatson> superm1: I don't think your r2181 is correct. apt-setup should take care of that already.
<cjwatson> twb: part of the debian-installer source package build process
<cjwatson> twb: we have a session scheduled for the next developer summit to fix a number of issues with networkless installation, which also covers this case
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: erm, I forget whether this was one of the things that Anton already nacked ...
<twb> cjwatson: well, I need to fix this bug NOW; before I start ripping apart the cpio, it occurred to me to investigate if there were already existing abstractions that could make the process less tedious.
<cjwatson> twb: choose-mirror is hardcoded to go to archive.ubuntu.com to find out whether it needs to use a proxy, but that has a very short timeout
<cjwatson> twb: can you post your preseed file, minus any sensitive information like passwords?
<twb> I'm not using any preseed file yet
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> so how are you telling it to use the internal mirror?
<twb> The problem is that here, any non-proxy web traffic is DROPPED
<twb> Not rejected
<cjwatson> I heard you
<twb> So it's taking at least five minutes to time out before asking for a proxy
<twb> By which time I give up
<twb> I'm telling it to use the internal mirror by hand, when it asks which mirror to use
<twb> I apologize if I'm being silly and thus sounding brash.
<cjwatson> you can work around it using apt-setup/use_mirror=false and installing entirely from the CD
<twb> I don't have a CD.
<cjwatson> unfortunately that does mean you'll either have to set up sources.list to ... oh
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ah, so in that case debian won't be using it? I'll revert the commit then :)
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: I didn't say that, I said I couldn't remember
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: please don't revert it, I think Debian *should* be using it
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ok, I'll discuss it with gravity on FOSSCamp
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: please grab me too :)
<tepsipakki> maybe xsf could help getting this in d-i/console-setup
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: sure :)
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: oh, I have commit access, that's not a problem, I just need to refamiliarise myself with where Debian is in terms of console
<cjwatson> twb: hmm, the case where you have a CD is the only one I know of where archive.ubuntu.com is hardcoded
<cjwatson> twb: could I see your logs, please?
<twb> Er, which log?
<cjwatson> twb: syslog
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: yep, but getting it acked would be easier if, say, xsf wanted to use it too :)
<twb> Hmm... how can I get that off the system?  The initrd doesn't contain ssh or scp
<cjwatson> twb: nc
<cjwatson> (and you can use 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' to get scp, but only if it can talk to a mirror to retrieve it ...)
<cjwatson> twb: or use the "save debug logs" item on the main menu
<twb> menu?
<cjwatson> back up ...
<twb> OK, that menu
<twb> The one you get when you click "Go Back"
<cjwatson> correct
<twb> Two more data: if I have the server tell (via DNS) the netboot client that "archive.ubuntu.com" --> 127.0.2.1, then it fails straightaway and immediately asks about the proxy; secondly, this issue occurs with both feisty and gutsy.
<cjwatson> yes, it would
<cjwatson> any luck on the logs?
<twb> ftp://twb.ath.cx/tmp/syslog
<cjwatson> hmm, of course, I misread that code path
<cjwatson> bah, that code is so broken. There's really not much of a way around this in the existing code, short of something gross like replacing wget with a wrapper that just exits immediately if it's asked for something starting with http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<cjwatson> this code was one of the more desperate approaches to reducing the number of questions asked by d-i in the warty era. Now that we have ubiquity I'm very tempted to just rip it out.
<twb> Please do.
<twb> AFAICT it's simply wrong, and only ever worked by accident.
<cjwatson> well, it makes a valiant attempt to avoid timeouts
<cjwatson> but obviously not enough
<cjwatson> it's not wrong *as such*, it's just very slow in some circumstances; in your case, I would be inclined to just preseed everything and not worry about the timeout because it could happen on all my machines in parallel and I could spend it having a cup of coffee
<twb> It makes testing the preseed a horrible pain
<cjwatson> that is not an attempt to argue that it isn't a bug, just that it shouldn't be a showstopper :)
<twb> Shall I tell you the other problem?
<cjwatson> sure
<twb> 192.168.67.0/24 is a network just between the netboot server and the clients
<twb> If I tell the client to use the proxy, which runs outside that NATted environment, then the proxy can't find the apt-cacher on 192.168.67.1 (for obvious reasons)
<twb> But if I tell it NOT to use the proxy, er, something bad happens, I can't remember what.  Lemme check
<cjwatson> it doesn't sound like you should be telling it to use a proxy
<cjwatson> while apt-cacher is a proxy in some sense it's acting more like a mirror here
<twb> It's purpose is basically to reduce the download time because it's only going over the 100Mbit crossover, not the public internet
<cjwatson> I understand, but that doesn't make it a proxy as far as d-i is concerned :)
<twb> Oh no no no
<twb> I'm telling it to use the squid proxy
<cjwatson> it's a proxy if the requests are named for some host outside your network, but actually being sent to an internal host
<cjwatson> doesn't sound like you can do both that and use the apt-cacher
<twb> Right
<twb> Essentially I want to set no_proxy=192.168.67.1
<cjwatson> but the proxy is *only* used to talk to the mirror
<cjwatson> it's not used for any other purpose
<twb> It's not used for security repo?
<cjwatson> oh, yes, it is. you don't mirror that then?
<twb> I could, but I can't TELL it to use my security mirror, AFAICT
<cjwatson> you can, but only by preseeding
<twb> Ah, OK.\
<cjwatson> apt-setup/security_host
<twb> Where do you learn what these preseed keys are?
<twb> For example, all the Debian documentation still talks about console-data/keymap instead of console-data-at/keymap
<cjwatson> they're in the installation guide
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<twb> Thanks.
<cjwatson> I don't think there's a published version for 7.10 yet, but the differences are small
<twb> It looks like a fork of the Debian Install Guide
<cjwatson> it is
<cjwatson> but with details adjusted, for example the one you pointed out above (except that it's not console-data-at/keymap either)
<twb> Sorry, I may mis-remember
<cjwatson> you'll want the console-setup/* questions for that
<twb> Is that guide available as a PDF?
<twb> html2ps doesn't appear able to cope with the https protocol.
<cjwatson> yes, in the installation-guide-$ARCH package (e.g. installation-guide-i386)
<twb> Thanks.
<superm1> cjwatson, that's why i have it in our branch only for now.  It didn't seem sensible to me either that it was acting that way.  I wasn't sure if apt-setup was missing something.  Apparently it is, and mirrors aren't properly setup either.
<superm1> cjwatson, but in an effort to get our disk out i put that in
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-23
<zandos> hey all.. hows everyone tonight?
<zandos> would this be the place to mention iusses i've had with the installer?
<superm1> hi zandos, file a bug on launchpad
<superm1> this channel is more for development purposes
<superm1> the installer team regularly triages all the bugs filed
<zandos> rite on i'll file that bug.. thanks
<tepsipakki> is there a way to preseed partman to use crypted disks? The documentation doesn't mention that
<tepsipakki> ah, found it
<tepsipakki> partman-auto/method
<tepsipakki> but crypto is not mentioned as an option for gutsy
<xivulon> cjwatson, when you have time can you please have a look at lupin-support gutsy?
<xivulon> I have added the files required to make loopinstallations boot/unboot
<xivulon> I hope I did not my messed up tha package too badly (first one for me, so be kind).
<xivulon> The plan is to use overrides to replace the package available on the ISO with this one
<xivulon> For hardy, the changes in lupin-support should hopefully be incorporated upstream
<xivulon> I had a few reports of system hangs while copying files. What is the status of unionfs?
<xivulon> Bug #138915 is still triaged
<cr3> regarding bug #156042, is there a way to preseed the driver which will be configured in xorg.conf?
<cjwatson> that's up to the X maintainer scripts
<cjwatson> there used to be, but you'd have to ask them
<cjwatson> if it's still how it used to be, the installation guide has the necessary information
<xivulon> cjwatson, did you see my previous messages?
<cjwatson> you should ask the kernel team about unionfs, not here
<cjwatson> lupin I'll look at when I have time, but only with an eye to hardy
<xivulon> well, as mentioned, for hardy the stuff in lupin should be moved upstream
<xivulon> lupin now is mostly a workaround for bugs in current gutsy code
<xivulon> re hangs I was wondering if you had any new reports about problems while copying files after the final release
<cjwatson> not that I've seen but I have mainly been concentrating on UDS
<cjwatson> evand may know more
<cjwatson> at least some of lupin I'm not convinced will ever be appropriate for mainline - the sysctl stuff
<xivulon> talking about UDS, can you approve the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/installer-for-windows
<xivulon> re sysctl, it could use a conditional switch: if on loopinstallation do this otherwise skip
<cjwatson> approved for uds-boston-2007
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> [ -x "$(/usr/lib/lupin/host_device)" ] && [ -n "$(/usr/lib/lupin/host_device)" ] || exit 0
<xivulon> -x /usr/lib/lupin/host_device that is
<evand> I haven't noticed any new bugs regarding unionfs nor have I seen issues myself.  Given the changes the kernel team made, I've considered the situation resolved.
<xivulon> Hmm strange.
<xivulon> evand, If I wanted to make Ubiquity install my custom lupin-support package as opposed to the one on the ISO, what route would be preferrable?
<xivulon> consider that I can override the files on the ISO
<evand> why not remaster the CD with the custom lupin-support?
<xivulon> Because I do not want to destribute my own ISOs just for a package :P
<xivulon> distribute
<evand> ah, right
<xivulon> There is an override mechanism in place, that allows to change files of a stock ISO before the Live CD boots
<xivulon> I can of course install the package using success_command
<evand> if you're using ubiquity it needs to get added to the manifest, otherwise it will be removed.
<evand> that's assuming you intend to put it in before the install starts
<evand> as you say, you could use success_command.  I'm not sure if there's really a "best way" here.
<xivulon> I was thinking of overwriting pool/l/lupin-support but then what other files do I need to change? md5checksum?
<evand> erm, I believe you also need to change the Packages file.
<xivulon> nice, I'll have a go tonight.
<cjwatson> $ test -x ""; echo $?
<cjwatson> 1
<cjwatson> you don't need that [ -n ]
<xivulon> yeah corrected that in next line, the second part though you need -n
<xivulon> since host_device will return a string only if on a loopmount
<cjwatson> oh I see, I misunderstood your correction
<xivulon>  
<xivulon> The file /lib/lupin/host_device is in the new lupin-support/gutsy files
<xivulon> It is convenient to factor it out so that we can change our definition of host_device/loopmounts without changinging other code.
<cjwatson> evand: would you register a spec for hardy-ubiquity-usability and propose it for UDS, please?
<cjwatson> evand: my notes are as follows, but feel free to add other stuff of your own
<evand> will do
<cjwatson>          Incorporate the output of usability reviews of Ubiquity. Include
<cjwatson>          also:
<cjwatson>           * fixes for auto-resize text
<cjwatson>           * general autopartitioner revamp (ue-partitioning-tool)
<cjwatson>           * UTC/local question
<cjwatson>           * allow use of smaller screen size
<cjwatson>          oem-config has much the same UI and may benefit from the same
<cjwatson>          reviews.
<evand> should I also ping the tech board and ask for approval?
<cjwatson> just ping me
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> I can do it now
<cjwatson> evand: have you also read through http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-boston-2007/ and prepared for the things with your name attached to them? if so, now would be a good time to do so
<cjwatson> er, "if not"
<evand> also, while I have you here, are there any specific main merges that you'd prefer I don't take
<evand> wrt the installer
<cjwatson> none that I prefer you don't take
<evand> cjwatson: yes, I have been keeping trakc of it
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> I did a batch yesterday and today to try to get ahead a bit
<cjwatson> probably quite a few left though
<evand> indeed there are
<cjwatson> of the current list, I've done anna, and partman-basicfilesystems should wait until the version I uploaded to Debian today is available in the bzr branch
<cjwatson> clock-setup has a lot of interesting changes and needs some care
<cjwatson> actually, I should probably do console-setup
<cjwatson> and I synced libdebian-installer
<cjwatson> I don't see anything else of special note
<evand> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardy-ubiquity-usability
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> approved, thanks
<evand> ah, you successfully lobbied to get the permissions changed, I see.
<cjwatson> I did
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-24
<twb> Argh, this stupid attempt to be helpful and not ask for a proxy is annoying!
<twb> Even when I seed the proxy setting in advance, it still tries to talk to archive.ubuntu.com :-/
<cjwatson> twb: I know. It's fixed in hardy now
<cjwatson> (not that that helps you immediately)
<sridhar> hi,
<sridhar> ubuntu-installer can work on any debian based distro????
<sridhar> hi, iam getting problem like this,
<sridhar> Traceback (most recent call last):
<sridhar>  File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 166, in ?
<sridhar>    main()
<sridhar>  File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 163, in main
<sridhar>    install()
<sridhar>  File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 56, in install
<sridhar>    wizard = ui.Wizard(distro)
<sridhar>  File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 177, in __init__
<sridhar>    self.customize_installer()
<sridhar>  File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 316, in
<sridhar> customize_installer
<sridhar>    gtk.window_set_default_icon_from_file('/usr/share/pixmaps/'
<cjwatson> the Ubuntu installer depends on modifications made in Ubuntu
<sridhar> GError: Unable to load image-loading module:
<sridhar> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so:
<sridhar> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: cannot open
<sridhar> shared object file: No such file or directory
<sridhar> Traceback (most recent call last):
<sridhar>  File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 166, in ?
<cjwatson> that sounds like your GTK installation is broken
<sridhar>    main()
<sridhar>  File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 163, in main
<sridhar>    install()
<sridhar>  File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 56, in install
<sridhar>    wizard = ui.Wizard(distro)
<sridhar>  File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 177, in __init__
<sridhar>    self.customize_installer()
<cjwatson> please do not paste large chunks of text here in future; there are a number of pastebin services for that kind of thing
<sridhar>  File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 316, in
<sridhar> customize_installer
<sridhar>    gtk.window_set_default_icon_from_file('/usr/share/pixmaps/'
<sridhar> GError: Unable to load image-loading module:
<sridhar> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so:
<sridhar> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: cannot open
<sridhar> shared object file: No such file or directory
<sridhar> sorry!!!!!!!!how to rectify that one??
<cjwatson> I don't know, it depends on your system. It works fine in Ubuntu ...
<cjwatson> if you don't know for yourself, file a bug with your vendor (pointing out that you know they don't support the Ubuntu installer, but that the problem is that PyGTK can't load PNGs)
<twb> 19:39 <cjwatson> twb: I know. It's fixed in hardy now
<twb> cjwatson: awesome, that WILL certainly help in 6 months
<twb> cjwatson: I'm also nagging our netadm about changing our network so non-proxy packets get dropped immediately.
<twb> sridhar: welcome to dll hell.  Instead of installing the .deb with dpkg -i, build it from source.  Add a deb-src entry to sources.list then do apt-get --build source ubiquity, or whatever.
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> that won't have the slightest effect on his problem
<twb> Oh, on reading cjwatson's response I may have things wrnog
<cjwatson> please do not do the above as it will just make things more complicated
<twb> cjwatson: is it saying that he's somehow got a version mismatch between Python's GTK bindings and libgtk?
<cjwatson> ubiquity isn't linked to any particular version of gtk; if there is a problem of that kind, it's in pygtk, not in ubiquity
<cjwatson> but ultimately, it's something his OS provider is best placed to resolve
<cjwatson> I don't want to get into trying to fix somebody's pygtk installation
<twb> Fair enough
<twb> I'm used to #emacs where we happily stray from the topic in order to fix a problem :-)
<sridhar> hi, iam getting the live CD from Debian-live, and trying to make Live come install Cd, by using ubiquity. There iam getting the problem like that
<twb> sridhar: are you in #debian-live on OFTC?
<cjwatson> twb: I don't object to that, but this is a case where it's pretty easy to bugger up your system, so we should be correct if doing so :-)
<cjwatson> sridhar: odd that Debian Live's pygtk would be busted
<twb> cjwatson: he's probably using Sid
<twb> cjwatson: debian live rarely works at all, so mainly people have to use Sid :-/
<cjwatson> I expect that making ubiquity work on Debian will be a considerable effort
<cjwatson> quite possibly a worthwhile one, but still considerable
<twb> Incidentally, when I tried to use Ubiquity the other day it looked like the partitioner didn't support md *or* lvm
<cjwatson> it doesn't
<twb> That sounds pretty lame
<cjwatson> there's a plan for the UI
<cjwatson> but I was much more interested in getting plain old partitioning working well
<cjwatson> rather than diving down that rabbit-hole
<twb> I would never deploy a system without LVM in this day and age
<twb> Perhaps I'm a weirdo.
<cjwatson> I think it's perfectly reasonable for you to use the alternate or server CD, then :-)
<twb> Those use d-i, yes?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> install from live CD to LVM seems sort of niche to me
<cjwatson> I'd like to support it eventually, but I don't think it's critical
<twb> The reason I was even trying it was because neither the CD drive nor the NIC were being detected
<cjwatson> I'd love to be in a world where the desktop tools for LVM were good enough that we could deploy it by default
<cjwatson> at the moment I think we'd just be making a load of inexperienced folks play around with the command-line LVM tools and I doubt much good would come of that
<cjwatson> do you have a bug (or two) about the detection problems that I can look at?
<twb> Erm, sorry, no.
<twb> The hardware is in the office, and I was trying things haphazardly because I was in a hurry, and I didn't take notes.
<twb> But launchpad requires a GUI browser anyway so I don't use it.
<twb> I always reproduce any bugs I find under Debian and then report them to Debian, because it's so much easier.
<cjwatson> launchpad works fine with w3m
<twb> Not for me.
<cjwatson> I use it quite often
<twb> I can't log in with w3m
<twb> It always just takes me straight back to the login page
<twb> Non-logged-in-ness works.
<cjwatson> *blink* you're right, they broke that recently it seems
<twb> It's been broken for months
<twb> #launchpad told me it was because they use cookies wrong, and they do this because otherwise everyone would have to go to www.launchpad.net instead of launchpad.net so they refused to fix it
<cjwatson> anyhow, you can file Launchpad bugs by mail as long as you can GPG-sign the initial report
<twb> Yeah, I know
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackerEmailInterface
<twb> It's still a major pain compared to bts(1) and reportbug(1)
<cjwatson> bug 59510, I see
<cjwatson> bug 152706 has a clearer description
<cjwatson> that actually sort of suggests that it may be fixable in w3m
<cjwatson> depending on your value of "fix"
<twb> I do remember it was a SATA optical drive and an integratd e1000 NIC with an ICH9 southbridge.
<cjwatson> sounds pretty mainstream
<twb> Yep
<twb> it was ironic -- I netbooted, and the initrd couldn't see the nic.
<twb> I CD booted, and it couldn't see the CD drive
<twb> OK, so using d-i, if I answer a question via the GUI can I then switch to vt2 and find out what setting and value it was?
<cjwatson> yes, if you know the underlying question name
<cjwatson> debconf-get can extract it
<twb> debconf-get-selections?
<cjwatson> possibly easier, though: run the whole thing in debug mode
<cjwatson> boot with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer and syslog will have a trace of all debconf activity
<cjwatson> no, not debconf-get-selections, but never mind, do the above :)
<twb> cjwatson: on the kernel command line?
<cjwatson> right
<twb> Cool, thanks
<cjwatson> you'll see an INPUT for everything that corresponds to a question being asked in the GUI
<cjwatson> (some INPUT commands may not be asked, but everything that's asked will come from an INPUT command)
<cjwatson> if you're using this for preseeding, that's mostly a reasonable way to do it, but beware that it will not work in the partitioner; see the documentation for that instead
<twb> OK, thanks.
 * cjwatson notes that RFC2965 Obsoletes: 2109
<cjwatson> hmm, that may not be useful though
<twb> Regarding the proxy issue, our netadm writes: "It isn't the proxy server configuration.  It is the firewall which doesnot understand TCP window scale options. If you can set net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 0 either via the command line or in /etc/sysctl.conf then the problem should go away. A rebuild of the firewall is listed as part of the move which should fix this problem."
<twb> I don't suppose it's possible to do that via preseeding or kernel parameters?
<twb> Never mind, apparently he was confusing my complaint with an unrelated issue.
<twb> Argh, the busybox on the installer is real old
<twb> no grep -C
<cjwatson> it's not that it's old, it's that it's reduced
<cjwatson> that being the point :)
<cjwatson> debian/config-udeb:# CONFIG_FEATURE_GREP_CONTEXT is not set
<twb> It has 1.1; my router has 1.4 :-(
<cjwatson> I normally use nano -v's search
<cjwatson> it is not relevant that it is old in this case
<twb> OK.
<cjwatson> I'm largely waiting for Debian to update since I don't want us to end up maintaining busybox ourselves :)
<twb> Understandable
<twb> Ah, I can find the line number with grep -n then print it with sed -n x,yp
<twb> Is netcfg/get_hostname asked before fetching the preseed file?
<cjwatson> for netboot installations, yes
<twb> It seems to be, and that kinda makes sense if it wants to send that hostname out via preseed.
<twb> *via DHCP
<twb> OK.
<cjwatson> well, also that it's part of bringing the network up in general
<cjwatson> (it perhaps doesn't need to be, but right now it is)
<twb> Is there a way to avoid having all my machines end up with hostname=ubuntu?
<cjwatson> set something else by DHCP
<twb> Well, I do.
<twb> So they will all be called dhcpNN, and the kernel option is ignored?
<cjwatson> # Any hostname and domain names assigned from dhcp take precedence over
<cjwatson> # values set here. However, setting the values still prevents the questions
<cjwatson> # from being shown, even if values come from dhcp.
<cjwatson> d-i netcfg/get_hostname string unassigned-hostname
<cjwatson> d-i netcfg/get_domain string unassigned-domain
<cjwatson> from https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<twb> Yes, but I don't believe everything I read.
<twb> That's for the preseed.cfg, which may not be the same as the kernel option
<cjwatson> try things you read before asking, though :-)
<twb> Point.
<twb> Things are very slow to try, though, because of the proxy problem.
<twb> So while it's booting, I start asking.
<cjwatson> kernel options get turned into preseeding; they're equivalent to /preseed.cfg in the initrd aside from minor matters of quoting
<twb> OK.
<twb> Can you only preseed d-i options via kernel parameters, or can you seed, say, tzdata/Zones/Australia?
<twb> (Just curious)
<cjwatson> I don't know if it's documented, but 'tzdata:tzdata/Zones/Australia=value'
<cjwatson> the bit before the colon should be the package being preseeded
<twb> Oooh!
<cjwatson> if there's no colon, it's implicitly 'd-i'
<twb> I think that's undocumented; I've never seen that.
<cjwatson> it's in the current upstream installation guide
<cjwatson> and in fact it's in the gutsy guide too; may just not have been in time for feisty
<twb> I can't see it in the gutsy guide; what page number?
<cjwatson> hang on while I install the PDF
<twb> Oh, 83
<twb> ftp://twb.ath.cx/tmp/output.pdf is just Appendix B of the i386 Gutsy guide
<cjwatson> that's the one
<cjwatson> it's OK, I have it
<soren> cjwatson: How does the the alternate installer decide which kernel to install?
<cjwatson> soren: base-installer/kernel/*.sh
<soren> cjwatson: Um.... Err..
<soren> cjwatson: Ok, pretend I'm a complete idiot..
<soren> cjwatson: I've unpacked the contents of the alternate CD..
<soren> cjwatson: As per the instructions on the wiki.
<cjwatson> find base-installer_*.udeb and look for /usr/lib/base-installer/kernel.sh in that
<cjwatson> there's also preseeding for it if you just want to hit it with a hammer
<soren> Gah, phone..
<cjwatson> e.g. 'd-i base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-server'
<soren> Ok.
<soren> I find that more appealing than reworking the base-installer udeb.
<twb> Does d-i support non-linux flavours of debian?
<cjwatson> twb: there has been some initial work on it but it hasn't been completed
<cjwatson> I did a fair amount of work on porting to the Hurd but got stuck on getting the damn thing to boot with something roughly equivalent to an initrd
<twb> Heh
<twb> Do you use syslinux to load the hurd?
<cjwatson> much of the same work should apply to FreeBSD provided that somebody solves the same problem
<cjwatson> goodness no, grub is the only supported way to boot the Hurd
<cjwatson> chaining from the BIOS wasn't the problem, it was getting a ramdisk set up with writable /
<cjwatson> or at least a good emulation thereof
<cjwatson> maybe some day I'll come back to it
<soren> cjwatson: What was I supposed to put in the preseed file to make the installer accept unauthenticated stuff?
<cjwatson> soren: 'd-i debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated boolean true' or debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated=true on the command line
<soren> cjwatson: Alright. Thanks!
<soren> cjwatson: Does that affect the installed system, by the way?
<soren> cjwatson: I.e. is it carried over into apt.conf?
<cjwatson> I don't recall, and unfortunately don't have time to check at the moment
<soren> No problem.
<twb> Is the OEM mode supposed to prompt me to create a user at install time?
<cjwatson> only the OEM customisation user
<twb> Ah, I see from the wiki that it creates a user called `oem'
<twb> Any idea if this user gets uid=1000?  For purely aesthetic reasons I'd like the "normal" user to get that ID
<cjwatson> the oem user is 29999, and your normal user will be 1000
<twb> Cool.
<twb> What's an "Ubuntu Studio desktop"?
<twb> Is that basically GIMP and Inkscape?
<evand> twb: I believe it's more geared towards audio engineering.
<evand> ah, I stand corrected.  Audio, graphics, and video.
<twb> Righto.
<superm1> evand, at the current moment does migration assistant detect /home on existing linux installs?
<superm1> evand, and copy that over if requested?
<evand> superm1: it copies individual items out of it, not the whole thing
<evand> provided it's either part of / or mounted using UUIDs
<superm1> evand, well i'm considering proposing / attempting to implement a spec for hardy to properly import knoppmyth and mythdora existing installs into a new mythbuntu install.  Before i can commit to it, i'm trying to gauge the difficulty (based on the existing code and your opinion of how difficult it should be).  What do you think?
<evand> superm1: so to clarify, this would mean in those cases copying over /home/$USER for those accounts?
<superm1> evand, well it would copy over items from /home, and probably a few items in /etc and a mysql database
<soren> How does the installer decide if it should install usplash?
<evand> copying /home/$USER in its entirety was listed in the previous m-a specification.  I make no guarentees as to whether or not I'll have time to get to it in Hardy though as m-a isn't scheduled and lots of other things are :)
<evand> but /etc and mysql would be outside the scope of m-a
<evand> I should also note the preserve /home specification
<superm1> that's what i was fearing (regarding the /etc and mysql)
<superm1> mysql would probably require some sort of binding of /proc and /dev, a chroot run to start the sql server, and then grab the table it needs, and then stop sql, and un bind mount those areas
<evand> there are cases where usplash isn't installed?
<evand> oh, server, duh
<soren> evand: :)
<soren> evand: Yeah. Is it buried in the code somewhere or does it depend on the presence of the usplash packages or something entirely different?
<evand> soren: not entirely sure, I'd have to dig through d-i, which I can do unless cjwatson has a quick answer.
<cjwatson> usplash is just done by seeds nowadays
<cjwatson> it used to be more complex
<cjwatson> desktop: * usplash
<cjwatson> desktop: * usplash-theme-ubuntu
<cjwatson> so any desktop install will get usplash
<soren> cjwatson: Ah, of course.
<soren> cjwatson: ... "'d-i   pkgsel/include string usplash-theme-ubuntu" ought to do it, too, I guess.
<cjwatson> yep
<soren> Cool.
<soren> Thanks again!
<soren> Ok, now I'm just blocking on lack of upstream bandwidth... /me sighs
<soren> Well, s/blocking/stalling/
 * evand adds that to the list of things that should've been obvious to him. :)
 * soren too :)
<cjwatson> bear in mind it took me two releases to reach this "obvious" conclusion
<soren> *g*
<cjwatson> actually it did use to be harder due to how usplash generates its configuration file
<cjwatson> which is still a bit of a mess - it does formally disallowed things with debconf
<superm1> cjwatson, i was trying to investigate what would need to be done to get the mythbuntu disks be part of the normal build process, and was glancing through your ~cjwatson/cdimage/mainline branch.  Can you point me to how these live filesystem that find-live-filesystem grabs are built?
<cjwatson> superm1: the livecd-rootfs package
<superm1> cjwatson, at a bzr branch somewhere i should look, or the direct package in the archives?
<evand> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk
<superm1> ah okay.  debian/control and debian/copyright don't mention that in the package's source.
<superm1> thanks
<superm1> this probably would have been useful for us to look at a lot earlier before hand writing a script to do such things :)
<cjwatson> I've added XS-Vcs-Bzr in bzr now
<cjwatson> it was only released publicly in July
<superm1> oh i see
<superm1> cjwatson, glancing through the source on this, its fairly similar to how we were building the live filesystem used on our disks.  Only exception is that several items that are supposed to be in /home/ubuntu (but not future users that are created) are copied over in our process.  What is the best way to work around that?
<cjwatson> we deal with /home/ubuntu in casper
<cjwatson> doing it in the squashfs is a mistake IMO, because it means it gets copied to the installed system and has to be removed by hand
<superm1> yeah i was realizing that shortly ago
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-25
<twb> cjwatson: so I'm trying to re-install, with preseeding, over an aborted preseed install.  I get this: ftp://twb.ath.cx/tmp/tmp.png
<twb> That is, "Volume group name already in use"
<twb> I just disabled LVM for now.
<twb> Can I instruct oem-config to ONLY ask for a username & password, and pre-seed the locale, timezone and keyboard?
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, I have updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerForWindows just in case you feel bored and need something to read ;P
<xivulon> "Outstanding Issues" is the most relevant part, I also added bits and pieces to "optional features"
<xivulon> quick question
<xivulon> in ubiquity I am prompted when there is no connection and hence security updates cannot be downloaded
<xivulon> is there a preseed to turn that off?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-26
<twb> Yes, but if you leave before I can answer you'll never know
<cjwatson_> twb: he does that a lot :-/
<cjwatson_> at UDS I need to pointedly remind him to use mail, I think
<twb> It's endemic in #ratpoison and to a lesser extent #screen.
<xivulon> I am getting closer to wubi-7.10 release, would you guys mind testing it? http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/
<xivulon> Please make any comment on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<evand> I'll test it tonight, hopefully.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-28
<xivulon> evand ping
<xivulon> cjwatson ping
<evand> xivulon: pong
<xivulon> hey evand couple of quick questions
<xivulon> a few users reported errors with m-a and wubi
<xivulon> Unable to open the registry file at '/mnt/migrationassistant/WINDOWS/system32/config/software'
<xivulon> I think the path case is the issue
<xivulon> but that make the installer stop
<xivulon> how can I go around that for the time being? Do you know the relevant file on top of your head?
<xivulon> Issue 2: I'd like to silence the dialog that complains about security.ubuntu.com being unreachable, can I preseed that?
<cjwatson> apt-setup/security_host
<xivulon> thanks chwatson
<cjwatson> actually, no
<cjwatson> apt-setup/service-failed
<cjwatson> except that's in hardy :)
<cjwatson> use apt-setup/security-updates-failed in gutsy
<xivulon> what value do I preseed to make it skip?
<evand> xivulon: that error alone will not make the installer stop.  I'd need to see the full logs.
<cjwatson> anything, it just needs to be seen. the empty string would be traditional
<cjwatson> d-i apt-setup/security-updates-failed note
<xivulon> evand see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3638010&postcount=101
<xivulon> don't have the syslog but can ask the user that reported that
<xivulon> m-a works well for me
<xivulon> Issue 3 is that when ntfsresize fails, users are shown posix_filesystem_required
<xivulon> that message is quite confusing, since what they should see is "Please run chkdsk /r from windows and reboot again into Ubuntu"
<xivulon> ntfsresize --info
<xivulon> Issue 4: not sure how to get right the grub-drive, the drive order of what is seen by grub4dos and what is seen from linux is not always the same
<xivulon> that's it!!
<xivulon> cjwatson, can I show a custom message in ubiquity from autopartition-loop and force ubiquity to quit?
<xivulon> that is to go around #3
<CompBrain> So, Two Questions: 1) is there a python parser or generator for preseed configuration files 2) Is there a python parser for template files, and whats the easiest way to amass a collection of them
<evand> CompBrain: I am unaware of any tool to generate preseed files.  The closest thing is the kickstart GUI to generate kickstart files that the installer can handle.
<CompBrain> Ok, I borrowed pseudo code from debconf-(get,set)-selections and build a module for that purpose
<evand> please keep in mind that debconf doesn't have to be flat files forever, so it's best to interface directly with the existing tools so that you're well insulated from any changes to the underlying database format.
<CompBrain> I'm mostly interested here in building a preseed configuration widget
<xivulon> evand is the msg above enough for you?
<evand> xivulon: what message?
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3638010&postcount=101
<evand> xivulon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3655006&postcount=113
<xivulon> good
<xivulon> By the way more than a failure I guess the installer would just sit there when in automatic-mode
<xivulon> If I wanted to display a message box in Ubiquity, from within autopartition-loop what would be a good route?
<xivulon> db_input?
<xivulon> And to make ubiquity exit?
<cjwatson> CompBrain: you'd have to develop it
<cjwatson> I doubt it would be in python; that's the implementation language of neither debconf nor cdebconf
<cjwatson> you can use debconf-copydb to help
<xivulon> cjwatson I notice that grub-installer uses an existing device.map, how is that generated?
<cjwatson> xivulon: grub-install (from grub) generates it
<xivulon> having a look
<xivulon> hmm cannot find where that is actually generated
<xivulon> I can see line 413: echo "(hd0) $bootremovable" > "$device_map"
<xivulon> but that does not look like it...
<cjwatson> in turn, it gets grub to do it
<cjwatson>     $grub_shell --batch $no_floppy --device-map=$device_map <<EOF >$log_file
<cjwatson> quit
<xivulon> hmm that's similar to what I am using
<xivulon> echo quit | grub --batch --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map
<xivulon> but I end up with disks that do not match what is seen by grub4dos (at least accordingly to user reports)
<xivulon> hd0 as seen by grub4dos becomes hd1 by the time I generate device.map
<xivulon> nothing I can reproduce on my machines...
<xivulon> am I missing anything?
<foonux> Hello all.  I've got a quetion related to installing ubuntu(specifically the gutsy ubuntustudio.iso) From a usb-stick.  I've got syslinux working and I'm using the initrd and vmlinuz from hd-media however the iso scan is failing to load the iso file on the stick.  I set the ramdisk_size to 850MB in my syslinux.cfg,
<foonux> Anyone had any issues getting this to work before?
<foonux> I'm wondering if there the debian-installer doesn't recognize the non-standard ubuntu iso?  Or mayber the iso should be renamed in 8.3 (dos) format...
<foonux> Yes, the file name does in .iso. :)
<foonux> Hello?
<xivulon> what iso are you using? is it the alternate one?
<foonux> Yeah, the alternate dvd iso.
<foonux> It seems to be the only one to download too...
<foonux> Its the ubuntustudio-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<xivulon> don't remember on top of my head what checks are done, one sec
<foonux> Cool, thanks!
<xivulon> it checks for .disk/info (which should be there)
<xivulon> and for the existence of /cdrom/dists/$distlink/Release
<foonux> I can mount the .iso real quick and double check...just a sec
<foonux> Release is there.
<xivulon> allowed distros are determined by the line "for distlink in stable testing unstable ; do" in iso-scan.postinst
<foonux> What did you mean by .disk/info though?
<xivulon> it's a file that should be in the folder .disk within the cdrom
<xivulon> but the reason might be a mismatch between the distlink in the initrd and the one in /cdrom/dists
<foonux> Top-level of the iso contains the folders: dists, doc, install, isolinux, pics, pool, pressed and the files: cdromupgrade, md5sum.txt README.diskdefines
<xivulon> ls -al
<xivulon> cat .disk/info
<foonux> Yeah, .disk is there. cat output: Ubuntu-Studio 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" - Release i386 (20071015)
<xivulon> as mentioned, you have to check distlink in iso-scan.postinst vs folders in /cdrom/dists
<foonux> Anyway I can make a modified initrd to match the distlink in the cdrom?  Or vice-versa?
<foonux> Ah
<xivulon> probably easier to do an initrd... certainly much faster
<foonux> Ok.  How do I check the distlink in the initrd?
<foonux> Find the source I'm guessing?
<xivulon> or extract the initrd files
<foonux> Is there a quick way to do that from the term?
<foonux> Konqueror doesn't seem to want to do it.
<xivulon> gunzip -c -9 $initrd | cpio -i -d -H newc --no-absolute-filenames
<foonux> Ok, cpio gave me two Operation not permitted errors for dev/console and dev/null but that shouldn't matter.
<foonux> I can't seem to find iso-scan.postinst
<xivulon> If my memory serves me well should be in /var/cache/lib/apt/
<foonux> Heh, /var/cache/anna contains nothing, but /var/lib/dpkg/info has it.
<xivulon> yeah that's the one
<foonux> I'm lessing it now.
<foonux> under the register_cd() funtion I've found the following line:
<foonux> for distlink in stable testing unstable ; do
<foonux> relfile=/cdrom/dists/$distlink/Release
<foonux> if [ --e $relfile ] &&
<foonux> egrep -q 'Architectures:.* '$(udpkg --print-architecture)'( |$)' $relfile
<foonux> then
<foonux> Comment are as follows:
<foonux>         # Make sure that the iso is usable for the architecture. If so,
<foonux>         # set the suite and codename to the suite/codename that is on the CD.
<foonux>         # This assumes that there will be no more than one distribution on
<foonux>         # the CD, and that one of the testing, stable, or unstable links will
<foonux>         # point to it. Since the CDs currently have many links, parse the
<foonux>         # Release file to get the actual suite name to use.
<foonux> Well from what I can tell they match.
<foonux> It seems that it reads the Release file on the cdrom to see and then Checks to make sure the given iso file matches the Ubuntu release naming convention.
<foonux> And the Release file reports it as simply a standard release of Ubuntu 7.10.
<foonux> Since that's the case I'm going to shorten the name of the iso file on the usb-stick and see if that turns the trick.
<foonux> Thanks for all the help!!
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-20
<TheMuso> evand: re dmraid, sounds good. What bug did you file, if you indeed had to file one?
<evand> TheMuso: I have not yet, but will do so tonight and send you a link.
<TheMuso> evand: Ok thanks./
<CIA-1> ubiquity: jriddell * r2911 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): merge in lp:~andreas-wenning/ubiquity/releasenotesfix
<CIA-1> ubiquity: jriddell * r2912 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Use Oxygen style in KDE UI
<Riddell> evand: are you planning a ubiquity upload before tomorrow (i.e. toot sweet)?
<evand> Riddell: yes
<evand> later this evening
<Riddell> groovy, well there's two more changes for it
<evand> thanks!
<CIA-1> apt-setup: evand * r147 apt-setup.ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generators/40cdrom):
<CIA-1> apt-setup: Check to make sure the CD filesystem is iso9660 before remounting it
<CIA-1> apt-setup: as such. Do not write a CD identifier if we're not working with
<CIA-1> apt-setup: iso9660 so pkgsel does not try to unmount such disks.
<CIA-1> apt-setup: evand * r148 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu6
<evand> cjwatson: ^ If you have a free moment today, could you just double check that is sane.  I was slightly confused by your previous suggestion as there is no [ -d /hd-media ] block (there is a ! one though).
<evand> This worked fine in my testing.
<ganes> is there any command to grasp the grub output to any file
<ganes> is there any command to grasp the grub output to any file
<ganes> is there any command to grasp the grub output to any file
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2913 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Tabs are evil.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2914 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 1:0.37ubuntu6, base-installer 1.86ubuntu7, kboot-installer
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 0.0.1ubuntu7, user-setup 1.20ubuntu10.
<superm1> evand, could you squeeze one more thing into that upload, or is it already on it's way up?
<superm1> well debian/changelog still has UNRELEASED, i'll drop it in, if it's too late for it, just mark it for the "next" upload in the changelog
<CIA-1> ubiquity: superm1 * r2915 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-drivers):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Simplify the xorg.conf that is written out in apply-drivers. (LP: #181564)
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  The ideal situation is to enable these via Jockey, but Jockey doesn't
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  have a good interface for turning on during installation and turning
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  on and off tv-out.
<evand> superm1: just in the nick of time :)
<evand> I ctrl-c'ed the upload
<superm1> evand, awesome.  i hadn't pushed it earlier since i didn't have real hardware to verify it on until i got home a few minutes ago.
<superm1> thanks
<evand> anytime
<evand> ugh, I hate syslinux.
<evand> It seems content not overwriting the boot sector.
<ganes> is there any command to grasp the grub output to any file
<cjwatson> evand: apt-setup> I just misspoke - your commit looks fine
<cjwatson> ganes: please don't simply repeat the same question over and over again. What do you mean? "grasp ... to any file" doesn't really make sense, so try rephrasing.
<evand> perhaps I'm missing something but dd if=/dev/sdb of=test bs=446 count=1; syslinux /dev/sdb; dd if=/dev/sdb of=test2 bs=446 count=1; cmp test1 test2; should state that the files differ, no?
<persia> evand, Not if someone ran syslinux against the device previously.
<cjwatson> evand: don't we still need the partman-target change (150872)?
<cjwatson> oh, I suppose technically that won't affect ubiquity as such, because it'll be in finish-install or whatver
<cjwatson> whatever
<ganes> cjwatson,the command  "find /boot/boot/stage2" in grub prompt gives output that i need in a file
<evand> 150872> it's done in ubiquity now
<davmor2> ganes: just add > foo.bar to the end to grab text from a stream where foo.bar is the name of the text file
<cjwatson> davmor2: that works at the grub prompt, does it? I didn't think so.
<davmor2> cjwatson: sorry didn't realise that bit :)
<ganes> cjwatson, you are correct , it will not work at grub prompt
<cjwatson> ganes: try "echo 'find /boot/boot/stage2' | sudo grub --batch >/some/file/name'
<cjwatson> err, with sensible quoting. you get the idea.
<evand> persia: ah, thanks!  noted.  I'll have to play with that some more in a few hours. (Trying to work through the cause of the no boot device bugs on usb-creator, noticed it doesn't like to overwrite grub for one)
<cjwatson> evand: 150872> that isn't good enough for d-i installs surely.
<cjwatson> as I wrote in that bug:
<cjwatson> Instead, in the USB install case I think we need to remove /cdrom from /etc/fstab at the end of the installation, in a finish-install script (for d-i) and in custom scripts/install.py code (for ubiquity).
<evand> indeed, I can try to quickly cook something up.
<persia> evand, I was having lots of trouble with syslinux earlier in the cycle.  My experience was that doing it multiple times helped.  Since this is counter to my experience with most such tools, I mention it.
<ganes> cjwatson, at console mode or grub
<evand> persia: multiple times?  like running syslinux over and over again in a loop?
<persia> It seems to work better when applied to something that hasn't been previously bootable.
<cjwatson> ganes: does it look like a command you'd type at the grub prompt?
<cjwatson> ganes: (hint: no)
<ganes> cjwatson, yeah
<persia> evand, Well, I did it manually, but yes, sometimes the second or third time would work.  From my limited reading of the code, I have no idea why this would be true.
<ganes> cjwatson, the command which run in grub that output i want in a file
<cjwatson> ganes: I've already given you the answer. You run it at an ordinary shell.
<evand> so I should be able to dd the first 446 to zero and remove ldlinux.sys and it will be happy to write, no?
<evand> persia: scary
<ganes> cjwatson, no output
<ganes> cjwatson, its giving empty file
<persia> evand, At least if you zero it first, you can check if it wrote.
<cjwatson> ganes: you'll have to experiment locally
<cjwatson> ganes: for further help, please ask #ubuntu
<evand> persia: true
<ganes> cjwatson, yeah, i can pass the value from console to grub but reverse is not possible by me
 * evand goes to quickly test http://evalicious.com/tmp/partman-target-remove-bad-cd.patch
<evand> hrm, perhaps that should be 02remove_broken_cdrom
<evand> hrm, no vol_id
<evand> woohoo, it works
<CIA-1> partman-target: evand * r733 partman-target/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> partman-target: Remove the cdrom mounpoint if the filesystem is not iso9660 or udf
<CIA-1> partman-target: (LP: #150872).
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, I'm not sure I like that
<cjwatson> since it fiddles about with the whitespace on the line
<cjwatson> purely cosmetic I know
<evand> ah, hrm
<cjwatson> can I suggest instead doing 'while read line; do ...' and then extracting fields from $line with sed?
<cjwatson> then you can just echo "$line" in the passthrough case and you definitely won't change those lines at all
<evand> ok
<evand> will do
<evand> cjwatson: is 02remove_broken_cdrom OK, or should I pick a different number?
<cjwatson> evand: I'd have thought it would need to go after 50fstab_removable_media_entries
<cjwatson> oh, hang on, finish-install.d not finish.d
<cjwatson> ignore that last
<cjwatson> evand: I think your change is going to interact messily with finish-install.d/90cdrom in the finish-install source package
<cjwatson> hmm, actually no that's rubbish too, the checks there are good
<cjwatson> in that case I think 02 is fine
<evand> ok, thanks
<evand> cjwatson: is http://evalicious.com/tmp/partman-target-remove-bad-cd2.patch more what you had in mind?
<evand> I'm going to test that now
<cjwatson> evand: yeah
<persia> evand, On a machine with no network, I just got a somewhat interesting error: "HwDetect failed with code 1".  What's the best information to preserve to file this as a bug?
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog /var/log/partman
<cjwatson> (default for installer bugs)
<cjwatson> have a look in /var/log/syslog and see if it has anything obvious; if not, it might be worth reproducing with 'ubiquity -d' (or debug-ubiquity on the kernel command line) and capturing /var/log/installer/debug too. If you do that then don't use a valuable password.
<persia> /var/log/syslog has a traceback.  Although I didn't run with -d /var/log/installer/debug has a GTK warning, and a report of X crashing (possibly unrelated).
<persia> I'll see if I can reproduce.
<cjwatson> traceback is probably just "hw-detect failed"
<cjwatson> the underlying problem is that a shell script exited non-zero which is not going to be elucidated by a python traceback
<persia> I think the interesting thing is console-kit-daemon reporting "GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_object=unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed", which I suspect is related to the debugging james_w is currently chasing.  If I can reproduce with -d, perhaps this can be confirmed.
<cjwatson> I suppose that *might* be related to hw-detect failing but it seems pretty tenuous!
<cjwatson> you could edit /bin/hw-detect towards the start of installation and put 'set -x' near the top.
<persia> Ah.  I was guessing that it couldn't get the rights it needed, and that's why it crashed, but yes, tenuous.  Reproduction is the key important part, I suspect.
<cjwatson> hw-detect is a d-i component and so wouldn't be intentionally interacting with consolekit
<cjwatson> I suppose it could be something it calls that does so
<persia> cjwatson, I couldn't reproduce.  I'm guessing the log files aren't very helpful?
<cjwatson> not if you couldn't reproduce it ...
<charlie-tca> Hey, what's the user name and password to log in to today's live cd?
<cjwatson> err. you shouldn't ever have to log in to a live CD
<cjwatson> did you do something unusual?
<charlie-tca> Nothing unusual, testing for a couple of weeks now, and today it did not log in, Xubuntu LiveCD
<cjwatson> the question is not "what's the username and password" but "why is it so horribly broken" :-)
<charlie-tca> I see. I'll try rebooting it, then file the bug report?
<cjwatson> did Xubuntu stop using gdm or something?
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: try 'ubuntu' as the username, with a blank password
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of. It's the same login screen.
<charlie-tca> did that, wrong username or password
<cjwatson> then your CD is completely buggered
<charlie-tca> Yea, that's what I was afraid of. Thanks
<cjwatson> my suspicion would actually be along the lines of broken CD drive or dodgy burn. Find out if somebody else can reproduce it?
<charlie-tca> will do. I'll have to burn it again, too.
<superm1> xivulon, I finally got to testing 5.13 wubi with mythbuntu 8.10.  I did it without being connected to the web though, and the wubi exe crashed at the end before i got to reboot.
<superm1> all the content was prepared though, and i was able to install
<davmor2> who worked on system cleaner?
<evand> davmor2: liw
<davmor2> evand: ta :)
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> is there a way to specify the "first disk whatever it is" in partman-auto/disk ?
<nebuchadnezzar> I try the devfs syntax but seems not working
<cjwatson> yes, certainly; just 'd-i partman-auto/method string regular' and *omit* partman-auto/disk
<cjwatson> actually, that will use the first disk provided that there is only one
<cjwatson> if you want "first disk", then the only really meaningful label for that is /dev/sda ...
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, because I saw some RAID driver defining some /dev/rd, IIRC
<nebuchadnezzar> I have a LVM recipe wich works well, but having 2 disks creates problems, acording to the documentation I must declare partman-auto/disk
<cjwatson> ah, if you have more interesting disks then you need to work harder, yes
<cjwatson> hardy or intrepid?
<nebuchadnezzar> hardy
<CIA-1> partman-target: evand * r734 partman-target/finish-install.d/02remove_broken_cdrom: Cleaner version of 02remove_broken_cdrom.
<cjwatson> damn. it's annoyingly fiddly in hardy.
<nebuchadnezzar> :-)
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, I don't find fiddly in google translate ;-)
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string (echo '#! /bin/sh'; echo 'set -e'; echo '. /usr/share/debconf/confmodule'; echo 'if [ -f /var/lib/partman/initial_auto ]; then exit 0; fi'; echo 'db_set partman-auto/disk "$(list-devices disk | head -n1)"'; echo 'exit 0') > /lib/partman/display.d/01firstdisk; chmod +x /lib/partman/display.d/01firstdisk
<cjwatson> untested
<nebuchadnezzar> ouch
<CIA-1> partman-target: evand * r735 partman-target/debian/changelog: releasing version 55ubuntu5
<nebuchadnezzar> thanks, I'll test that
<nebuchadnezzar> tomorrow
<cjwatson> the other approach of course is just to deliver slightly different preseed files to different machines
<nebuchadnezzar> ok
<xivulon> superm1 do you have logs for me?
<superm1> xivulon, I wasn't sure wubi's exe left logs?
<superm1> at least about the crash.  i got an offer to submit the details to MS, but i didnt' think that would be useful..
<xivulon> the log is in your user temp folder, type %temp% in windows explorer
<superm1> xivulon, okay i'll have to retry later today when i have that windows VM by me again then
<xivulon> running with --skipmd5checks should do as a workaround
<superm1> you think the crash was from it trying to do md5 checks without knowing the md5 then?
<xivulon> no it's likely an old and annoying bug very difficult to track, simply changing code path makes it go away in most cases
<superm1> oh yuck
<xivulon> I didn't bother with that since 8.10 was supposed to use a complete rewrite, but didn't finish it in time, so had to resume the old code
<xivulon> it's --skipmd5check singular
<CIA-1> grub-installer: cjwatson * r753 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-1> grub-installer: Set a sensible default boot device when /cdrom is not iso9660, as this
<CIA-1> grub-installer: is probably a USB install and (hd0) does not make sense when installing
<CIA-1> grub-installer: from a removable disk (LP: #282037).
<CIA-1> grub-installer: cjwatson * r754 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu10
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r980 ubuntu/ (35 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r981 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu22
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-21
<CIA-1> usb-creator: evand * r46 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backend.py):
<CIA-1> usb-creator: Fix crash when the shutdown function would get called before the install
<CIA-1> usb-creator: process began (LP: #277869).
<CIA-1> usb-creator: evand * r47 usb-creator/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Added an icon (taken from Ubiquity until we have an icon of our own).
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: netboot mini.iso still stop at the boot: prompt rather than the selector screen.
<CIA-1> usb-creator: evand * r48 usb-creator/debian/changelog: Added LP bug reference.
<evand> new kernel?
<evand> I don't think it would be, but can anyone see anything especially evil with doing the following as part of usb-creator's bootloader installation: dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sdb bs=446 count=1 conv=sync
<evand> in addition to calling syslinux regularly
<evand> I'm trying to mitigate issues people are having with No Bootloader Found messages and the possibility that users could have another bootloader already installed to the MBR
<evand> where /dev/sdb is the parent device of the target install partition.
<persia> evand, It should be safe under the assumption that people don't already have a bootloader on their USB stick.
<evand> that they don't want to keep using, of course
<evand> but right
<persia> evand, Well, given the effort to ask users to manually delete stuff when using usb-creator twice on the same key, it's probably worth thinking about a more robust solution for jaunty, but for now, that seems a reasonable hack.
<evand> What do you mean by delete twice on the same key?
<persia> Last time I used usb-creator, if I wanted to put a different image on the same 1GB key, I was given a nautilus window to delete stuff to make space for the image.  That's what I mean, although if you changed it, it becomes moot.
<evand> oh, of course.  It doesn't currently factor in what files its going to delete as part of the free space calculation.  That's a glaring bug that I need to fix.
<evand> persia: However, does this connect somehow to the bootloader discussion?  That's where I'm getting confused.
<persia> Just that because the tool is careful about the contents of the data partition, being similarly careful about the contents of the boot partition seems reasonable.
<persia> Mind you, that's not something worth fixing now, as it's a string change, and would break translations, etc.
<evand> persia: ah, indeed and noted.  Thanks for the advice.
<ganes> cjwatson, i didnt get the help from ubuntu for getting the output from grub prompt .. please if you know tell me
<ganes> cjwatson, i didnt get the help from #ubuntu for getting the output of grub prompt to any file .. tell me if you know the answer
<persia> ganes, Repeating yourself here is very unlikely to make any difference in the response you get, other than perhaps comments like this one discouraging repetition.
<ganes> persia, ok
<nebuchadnezzar> cjwatson: thanks again :-) it works
<cjwatson> cool
<cjwatson> sorry it's so kludgy, it gets a bit easier in intrepid (with the introduction of partman/early_command) but we could still do with a more direct syntax
<nebuchadnezzar> correctly wrapping lines and a little comment above make it really understandable
<ganes> cjwatson, can you answer me
<cjwatson> no, sorry.
<cjwatson> this is a developer channel, not for user help
<cjwatson> I'm happy to help people out when it stands a good chance of the installer being improved as a result, but you're just repeating questions over and over again. I've already given you the basic tools that may help you get where you need to go, but beyond that I'm afraid you're going to have to sort it out yourself
<ganes> cjwatson, ok , you gave command with that i tried eventhough it is not solving my problem
<cjwatson> ok, I'm sorry but I am not available to help you any further
<cjwatson> please do not ask further questions about redirecting output from grub to a file in this channel
<ganes> ganes, i have customised the hardy ubuntu filesystem but the ubiquity is not working
<ganes> ganes, before getting the password .. it is searching & stopping there itself why
<ganes> cjwatson, the above query is for you .. sorry
<ganes> cjwatson, little bit tense
<cjwatson> ganes: this is a developer channel.
<cjwatson> if you have customised it and it broke, it is up to you to figure out which of your customisations was responsible.
<cjwatson> I have told you this before.
<ganes> cjwatson, but i have not changed anything in ubiquity
<ganes> cjwatson, that only surprising me
<cjwatson> You produced a customised image. Your image is broken where the original is not. Therefore your customisations were responsible.
<cjwatson> This is really simple logic.
<davmor2> cjwatson: netboot mini.iso is still stopping on that first boot: prompt rather than the install selection screen.
<cjwatson> ganes: I accept that you do not believe you have changed anything in ubiquity, but I cannot help with everyone's customisations of Ubuntu. I have enough to do with Ubuntu itself.
<cjwatson> ganes: Please do not ask us any further questions about your customised image unless you're coming with suggested patches.
<ganes> cjwatson, it is booting every application is running perfectly execpt this ubiquity.. i shown to many peoples .. but there is no solution
<cjwatson> I'm sorry to have to say that but you have been badgering us for weeks.
<cjwatson> davmor2: I know, haven't figured out that bug yet :(
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay np's just letting you know :)
<ganes> cjwatson, ok thanks for your kindness
<cjwatson> ganes: the installer is quite sensitive to some relatively small details of CD construction (e.g. the presence of .disk, which most applications won't care about). You have to get it exactly right.
<ganes> cjwatson, you said this before itself .. i did eventhough
<cjwatson> We need to be able to use this channel for development. I must ask you to stop asking customisation questions here.
<ganes> cjwatson, anyhow i am happy of seeing my customised image .. following your ubuntu docs
<ganes> cjwatson, ok stopping
<cjwatson> thank you
<xivulon> fyi my issue with X was due to having left nolapic boot arg
<jussi01> persia: decided to wander in at least
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> evand: Im told you may be interested in having a peek at bug 286950
<jussi01> err, no ubottu clone in here? have to fix that...
<persia> jussi01, Don't put a bug bot in here, please.
<jussi01> persia: ok.
<cjwatson> 286950 is Forbidden
<cjwatson> so a bug bot would make little difference, as it wouldn't be able to see it
<jussi01> cjwatson: but it would give a url...
<cjwatson> I'd be OK with a bug bot in here
<StevenK> bugs.launchpad.net/<bug number>
<cjwatson> bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/<bug number> you mean
<StevenK> Er, yes
<StevenK> To be perfectly honest, I have a Firefox shortcut 'lpbug <number>' and it just fixes it
<cjwatson> jussi01: install gksu
<jussi01> cjwatson: if you want her gone, ping me
<cjwatson> should be fine, thanks
<jussi01> cjwatson: seems to be working fine now. perhaps we need to add a dep to the package?
<cjwatson> should fix the privilege escalation instead. all the world doesn't use gksu :)
<cjwatson> but a dependency would be good for now, yes
<cjwatson> anyway, wait for evand to show up :)
<jussi01> ok, (and yeah, Id love to see it using kdesu )
<cjwatson> that would make more sense if it had a KDE frontend, don't you think? :)
<jussi01> cjwatson: exactly my point... ;)
<jussi01> anyway, I hang around for evand if he needs any info.
<CIA-1> usb-creator: evand * r49 usb-creator/debian/ (changelog control): Add dependency on gksu. Thanks Colin Watson (LP: #286950).
<evand> jussi01: ^
<soren> cjwatson: Do you remember if the installer does anything special w.r.t. to /var/run/network ? I'm trying to work out why https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/vmbuilder/+bug/276365 is necessary.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276365 in vmbuilder "/var/run/network is not created" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<cjwatson> I don't see how it could, that would be cleared on boot
<soren> cjwatson: Exactly.
<cjwatson> /etc/init.d/loopback creates /var/run/network
<cjwatson> I don't suppose you've removed ifupdown?
<soren> Well, it makes a bit of a difference..
<cjwatson> since that's where that init script lives
<soren> if /var/run/network exists on the filesystem, it'll be availabale before /var/run is mounted and /var/run/network is created, but I don't see why it's necessary.
<soren> cjwatson: Let me check..
<soren> 14:11:27 < nijaba> soren: it only occurs when /var is on a separate partition/disk
<soren> 14:12:14 < nijaba> soren: when the vm first start, there is a process that tries to create /var/run/network during first boot, but fails as it tries to do so before /var is  mounted
<soren> 14:12:31 < nijaba> soren: subsequently all network operations fail
<soren> Ah, so it might jsut be that /var/run needs to exist on the root file system..
<soren> That still doesn't explain why nijaba's patch fixes anything, though.
<cjwatson> now, there is some careful stuff in the installer for /var/run
<jussi01> evand: thanks :)
<soren> cjwatson: Don't spend any time on it. I'll work it out. I just wanted to hear if you knew that you did something special to handle it in the installer.
<soren> cjwatson: Oh, really?
<cjwatson> see partman-target/finish.d/mount_partitions
<cjwatson> if /var is a separate filesystem then you need to arrange to create /var/run and /var/lock on the root filesystem *before* /var is mounted
<soren> cjwatson: Got it, thanks.
<cjwatson> see bug 44142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44142 in partman-target "Doesn't create /var/run or /var/lock directories underneath /var mountpoint" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44142
<james_w> I've reproduced the persistence shutdown errors on another machine, but I can't get a different USB stick to boot. I can buy another if you think it could be the stick's fault.
<evand> james_w: where does the boot fail?
<james_w> evand: no it's the (aufs?) errors on shutdown that I'm seeing
<evand> james_w: indeed, I was just curious as to why you couldn't get the other USB stick to boot.
<evand> james_w: Can you create a bug report with your findings thusfar so we can track this?
<evand> If you have not done so already
<james_w> oh, the BIOS just doesn't pick it up for some reason, I'll try another machine
<james_w> it is a lot larger, so I don't know if it's just too large for that machine to use
<evand> james_w: Created using usb-creator?  It's a bug, install-mbr /dev/$device should fix that for you.
<james_w> that'll be it
<james_w> this machine is a bit more verbose
<james_w> /dev/sdx not /dev/sdx1 I assume?
<evand> correct
<james_w> would you like the bug on casper?
<evand> indeed, thanks
<james_w> yep, second key (same manufacturer) shows the same symptoms.
<james_w> bug 287027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287027 in casper "persistence leads to filesystem errors on shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287027
<evand> thanks
<superm1> xivulon, http://pastebin.com/f557ba44f is the log
<superm1> xivulon, oops that's not it, let me find the right one
<superm1> xivulon, http://pastebin.com/f67afbe64 is the right one.  it only happens if you are connected to a network, but NOT connected to the internet
<CIA-1> tasksel: cjwatson * r1384 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-1> tasksel: Tell apt to install Recommends, just in case tasks are incomplete in
<CIA-1> tasksel: this regard (e.g. a task containing a metapackage that manually depends
<CIA-1> tasksel: on a metapackage for another task; LP: #276317).
<cr3> might there be an appropriate place to set gconf variables for a particular user during the installation process?
<cr3> worst case, I'll just do: in-target sudo -u user gconftool-2 ...
<cjwatson> that's about the best available
<davmor2> xivulon: wubi removal bar works well now :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/60623/
<kirkland> cjwatson: i just confirmed a report that installs to raid0 and raid5 devices are broken
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm verfied that pastebin'd fix for the raid0 case
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm testing raid5 and regression testing raid1 now
<xivulon> davmor2 cool
<xivulon> superm1 the last log seems ok
<xivulon> davmor2, I got stacked yesterday running the system cleanup utility, didn't dig though
<xivulon> superm1, let me find the "wrong" log
<xivulon> hmm all logs look good to me
<davmor2> xivulon: system cleaner basically says there is no relatime option in the host fstab line
<superm1> xivulon, yeah its just at the "reboot" screen that wubi's exe crashes
<superm1> xivulon, so it did finish "successfully" doing all the other steps
<superm1> you should be able to reproduce it if you set up virtualbox with networking but then disable your wireless or unplug your cat5
<superm1> i can reliably reproduce it by doing that
<xivulon> superm1 will try that
<xivulon> by the way I thought relatime was the default... having the old atime with no caching and syncio in ntfs isn't going to be to be too nice...
<xivulon> well in fact that should be mostly irrelevant
<xivulon> but is it now usual to have explicit relatime in fstab?
<evand> xivulon: might be worth talking to liw about.  He's system-cleaner's main author.
<xivulon> evand, will do
<xivulon> evand liw suggests to add relatime to wubi, too late to do that? the change is simple enough on my side
<xivulon> hmm maybe not, the / line is set in partman-auto
<xivulon> was thinking about /host
<evand> xivulon: I am fairly certain that the only kind of change that can get in now is something very, very critical.  That said, slangasek and #ubuntu-release would be able to give you a much better assessment.
<xivulon> let me quickly find the relevant code
<evand> FYI, slangasek stepped out for a bit, but I imagine he'd answer such a question promptly when he returns.
<kirkland> evand: do you know anything about open_infifo?
<kirkland> evand: /lib/partman/fstab.d/ext3 is hanging there
<kirkland> cannot create /var/lib/partman/infifo
<kirkland> that file exists
<kirkland> has:
<kirkland> PARTITIONS =dev=md0
<kirkland> but that's all
<kirkland> i have multiple md devices in this installation
<kirkland> md0 is raid1
<kirkland> md1 is raid5
<kirkland> cjwatson: ^
<evand> hrm, not sure.  Can I see a full set of logs (syslog and partman)?
<kirkland> evand: http://pastebin.com/f7d917a80
<kirkland> evand: http://pastebin.com/f5b0feafc
<kirkland> evand: btw... i bought pair of lizard-skin cowboy boots last weekend ;-)  found a thrift store with some sweet deals on boots
<evand> nice!
<evand> kirkland: Can you repaste the second log to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?  Pastebin.com seems to be having issues.
<kirkland> cjwatson: evand: I posted a one-line patch for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/287112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287112 in mdadm "intrepid installer hangs when installing to raid0 or raid5" [High,In progress]
<kirkland> evand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/60655/
<kirkland> evand: be back in 10 minutes, need to grab a coffee
<evand> given your comment in the bug report about testing it against !raid1 and raid, I'd be happy to sponsor that.
<evand> hrm, do we not keep this in a VCS?
<xivulon> talking of raid0-1 I haven't tested wubi on that, could someone with software raids give it a go?
<evand> indeed, looks like partman-auto-loop's fault
<evand> it's my understanding that you cannot call close_dialog until you've read it all
<evand> in fstab.d/hostboot that is
<evand> might be a red herring though
<xivulon> evand are you talking about fstab mount options?
<xivulon> I think that refers to the / line not sure adding mount options to bind mounts is a good idea (probably they would be ignored)
<evand> yes, fstab.d/hostboot
<evand> kirkland: can you stick a set -x at the top of that and give it another go
<kirkland> evand: all of my raid testing has been in vm's
<xivulon> evand, hostboot generates the /boot line in fstab, the / line is generated in some other partman library (forgot which) and having to use IE6+LP to search the code is less than optimal :(
<kirkland> evand: at the top of what?
<evand>  /lib/partman/fstab.d/hostboot
<xivulon> yep that generates boot, there is one other script that generates the line for /
<kirkland> evand: and "give another go" means running it from the command line, or restarting the install
<evand> restarting the install please
<kirkland> evand: okay, it takes me a while to do all of that partitioning, gimme a few minutes ;-)
<evand> no worries, I'm here for another hour
<evand> and will be back after that around 7-8
<evand> kirkland: I've sponsored your mdadm upload, but I'll leave it to you to take the case to -release for why it should be accepted and the CDs regenerated again.
<evand> xivulon: sorry about that, I misread you the first time around
<kirkland> evand: thanks
<kirkland> evand: okay, i'm at the point in the installation just before the error
<evand> ok
<kirkland> evand: i added -x to /lib/partman/fstab.d/hostboot
<evand> set -x, right
<kirkland> evand: and manually edited 07root_on_raid to add my fix
<evand> ok
<kirkland> evand: i'll let the raid finish resyncing and then i'll pastebin the logs
<kirkland> evand: what do you want?  syslog and partman again?
<evand> ja
<kirkland> evand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/60670/
<kirkland> evand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/60671/
<evand> looking
<kirkland> evand: thoughts?
<evand> not sure, nothing is standing out
<cjwatson> kirkland: so only RAID1 can be degraded?
<kirkland> cjwatson: well, RAID0 clearly cannot be degraded
<kirkland> cjwatson: there's data missing in that case
<kirkland> cjwatson: RAID5 should be able to be degraded
<kirkland> cjwatson: but /boot can't be on a RAID5 device
<cjwatson> oh, right
<cjwatson> sure, patch seems fine then
<cjwatson> check that it does the right thing with non-RAID devices obviously (i.e. skips them ...)
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, yes, fstab.d/hostboot is on crack
<evand> indeed
<TheMuso> evand: Did you get around to filing that bug against dmraid?
<cjwatson> evand: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/60697/ maybe?
<evand> themuso: not yet.  will do when i get home, but the good news is that dmraid definitely works on my borrowed Dell system
<evand> cjwatson: no idea how to open a link from the ssh app in my blackberry, but ill take a look when i get back (roughly 1 hr)
<evand> unless youre happy to just commit it
<AmenophisIII> hi, i tried to install kubuntu per netboot+netinstall on a encrypted lvm partition (tried several times manualy and guided paritioning). grub failed on reboot. is this the right channel to talk about it?
<TheMuso> evand: Ok.
<cjwatson> AmenophisIII: what release?
<AmenophisIII> 8.10 beta
<cjwatson> AmenophisIII: we fixed a problem very like that just yesterday
<cjwatson> AmenophisIII: are you seeing /dev/dm-0 in the root= line in grub?
<AmenophisIII> iirc yes
<cjwatson> AmenophisIII: yeah, try again with a current archive
<AmenophisIII> tried over the weekend... ended up with debian lenny :)
<cjwatson> AmenophisIII: this was ultimately due to dmsetup-udeb missing a set of udev rules
<cjwatson> devmapper (2:1.02.27-3ubuntu2) intrepid; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   * Actually install udev rules in dmsetup-udeb, as was the case in hardy.
<cjwatson>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>  Mon, 20 Oct 2008 21:10:45 +0100
<AmenophisIII> thanks
<cjwatson> I haven't tested with encryption yet, but it was broken without encryption too and I've verified that that case is fixed
<cjwatson> and yes, this is the right place :)
<AmenophisIII> just to be sure... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ these are the daily built ones.. with that patch included right?
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2916 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.10.7
<AmenophisIII> im not familiar with ubuntu stuff at all, sorry :)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2917 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/qt/liveinstaller.ui): restore Jonathan's change
<cjwatson> AmenophisIII: err, yes and no
<cjwatson> AmenophisIII: the images in installer-*/current/ only contain the very core of the installer; it fetches the rest of itself from the archive
<cjwatson> AmenophisIII: so the patch is not included there, but only because the affected code isn't there either. If you simply rerun it using a current archive then it will fetch code including the patch
<AmenophisIII> roger
<AmenophisIII> last question (hopefully :) the guided partitioning lacks functionallity: if there is an existing partition you dont want to touch, you geht asked, if you wanna use the remaining biggest block of free space or something... but you cant do lvm+encryption then
<AmenophisIII> it just makes a normal ext3 / and swap
<cjwatson> you can do everything the automatic partitioner does manually if you prefer, it's just more work
<cjwatson> that said I'm not sure why automatic lvm+crypto shouldn't work in that case
<AmenophisIII> ok np for me... i just wanted to mention that, since im already here :)
<cjwatson> oh, it's a separate path - could you file that as a bug on partman-auto-crypto please?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-crypto/+filebug
<cjwatson> it's not done right now because it would require converting that into a two-level menu, I think
<AmenophisIII> *registering
<AmenophisIII> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-crypto/+bug/287255 is that enough/what you were thinking about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287255 in partman-auto-crypto "lack of options for remaining free block" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> thanks
<evand> cjwatson: obviously looks reasonable, but I don't have a Windows partition to test it with wubi (VMWare doesn't like 2.6.27).  kirkland can you test that it fixes the issue for your setup?
<kirkland> evand: hmm, what are you asking me to test?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-22
<evand> 17:41:47 < cjwatson> evand: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/60697/ maybe?
<evand> kirkland: ^ apply that to /lib/partman/fstab.d/hostboot
<evand> and see if it still hangs
<evand> before you hit partman in d-i, that is
<evand> gotta run out again, unfortunately.  Back in a little bit.
<kirkland> evand: that pastebin patch didn't work as is
<kirkland> evand: i'm looking at it a bit more
<kirkland> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> how did it fail?
<cjwatson> it certainly shouldn't have been in the same way
<cjwatson> although I can believe that it is busted somehow, it was totally untested
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm reading the patch, and I don't quite get it...
<kirkland> cjwatson: so this "loop" file shows up
<cjwatson> yes, that indicates that the device is a loop-mount
<cjwatson> it's set by autopartition-loop
<kirkland> cjwatson: hmm, okay, so the situation i'm hitting is: /boot on a raid1 of 2 disks, and / on a raid5 of 3 disks
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's sort of my setup on a few servers, seems reasonable
<cjwatson> are you actually using wubi?
<kirkland> cjwatson: when doing so, installer "hangs", with several instances of 07root_on_raid
<kirkland> cjwatson: looking at 07root_on_raid's code, running "ext3" seems to hang
<kirkland> cjwatson: i've never run wubi in my life
<kirkland> i'm wonder if we've gotten our bugs crossed........
<kirkland> cjwatson: i got the impression from evand and yourself that hostboot farkage might be at the root of this problem
<cjwatson> if you get a hang on open_infifo, it's because something fucked up the parted_server communication
<cjwatson> it could be basically anything that ran just before it
<cjwatson> it's like a malloc failure, manifesting after the actual cause
<cjwatson> we need to see the partman log again from after you applied that patch
<cjwatson> syslog wouldn't hurt either, just in case some shell script died in the middle
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.com/f7500f9d6
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.com/f70d3af56
<kirkland> cjwatson: i inadvertentantly left off DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer
<kirkland> :-/
<cjwatson> http://pastebin.com/f70d3af56 breaks. try paste.ubuntu.com please?
<cjwatson> "Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1154191 bytes) in /home/pastebin/lib/geshi/geshi.php on line 2474"
<kirkland> cjwatson: shite, okay
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/60747/
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/60748/
<cjwatson> kirkland: hmm, still hostboot - you sure you applied that patch?
<cjwatson> kirkland: and can you see what's happening in ps output?
<NCommander> Have there been any recent installation reports with grub failing to install ?
<NCommander> (alternate i386)
<cjwatson> kirkland: I'm fading fast, going to have to come back to this in the morning
<kirkland> cjwatson: sorry, family obligations here on my end
<kirkland> cjwatson: let's revisit tomorrow
<kirkland> cjwatson: the hostboot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/60765/
<kirkland> cjwatson: ps -ef > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/60766/
<StevenK> It appears I can't run partman under Ubiquity with --automatic and debugging, since it dies with an AssertionError
<evand> StevenK: it should work fine as that's the debug-ubiquity kernel command line argument.  What's the assertion error?
<StevenK> assert self.extra_choice is not None
<StevenK> ubiquity/components/partman.py:422
 * evand raises an eyebrow
<evand> and this only happens with both --debug and --automatic enabled?
<evand> if that's the case I suspect there is some very bad interaction in debconf land.
<StevenK> So it seems. I can copy the debug log out of the way and then try with just --automatic if you wish
<evand> you shouldn't need to move the debug log, but give it a try with just automatic (on a fresh debconf db)
 * StevenK has forgotten how to wipe debconf's database
<persia> StevenK, You don't want to wipe completely, or you lose the preseeding.  Maybe reboot?
<StevenK> Then I lose the debug log
<evand> indeed, I don't know of any way to revert to the intial state short of keeping a copy of /var/cache/debconf/config.dat handy.
 * StevenK scp's off the log
<persia> StevenK, You probably want /var/log/partman and /var/log/syslog to go with that.
<StevenK> evand: Right, it doesn't break with 'ubiquity --automatic' but it does ask the question
<persia> StevenK, Same initial setup, partman breaks with -d and --automatic isn't skipping a question (but you can't get to that question with debug)?
<StevenK> persia: Suprisingly, it did skip the username question
<persia> Which question is it asking when you say "it does ask the question"?
 * StevenK reboots, and tries it from the icon
<StevenK> persia: How to partition the hard disk
<evand> hrm, perhaps it's a red herring.  Do the logs show anything interesting?  Perhaps partman bailed out?
<StevenK> evand: I doubt it bailed, it says it ready to install
<evand> hrm
<StevenK> sda1 -> ext3, sda5 -> swap
<StevenK> Looks like guided to me
<persia> StevenK, Did it perhaps bail the time it didn't work?
<StevenK> evand: Shall I quit, capture logs, and then try with --debug --automatic again?
<evand> sure, can I see the logs? syslog, debug and partman, that is.
<StevenK> I have the earlier debug ones, too
<evand> ok
<StevenK> evand: http://people.ubuntu.com/~stevenk/ubi/
 * StevenK stares at his laptop.
<evand> nothing is jumping out at me, but I'm still looking over the logs
<persia> There's a *big* difference in the partman logs there, although the initial conditions look similar.  Did partman give you a useful error of any sort with --debug --automatic?
<StevenK> An assertion error, which is in the logs
<StevenK> evand: In the --debug --automatic logs, I hit the "I don't care, do it again" button, so the error is probably duplicated
<evand> ah, ok
<evand> can you pastebin your preseed file?
<StevenK> evand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60852/
<evand> Oct 22 04:13:31 debconf (filter): <-- INPUT critical partman-auto/init_automatically_partition
<evand> debconf (developer): <-- METAGET partman-auto/init_automatically_partition Type
<evand> debconf (developer): --> 1 select
<evand> debconf (developer): <-- FGET partman-auto/init_automatically_partition seen
<evand> debconf (developer): --> 0 true
<evand> Oct 22 04:13:31 debconf (filter): --> 30 question skipped
<evand> I wonder why that's happening again, given that Colin fixed this (bug 182004)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182004 in ubiquity "partitioner fails if partially preseeded due to seen flag madness" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182004
<evand> might also be a red herring
 * evand digs further
<evand> and curiously I cannot reproduce it here, given your preseed file
<evand> hrm
<evand> I'll pick back up with this in the morning.
<davmor2> guys you know on encrypted lvm install where the system boots and asks you for a password for the drive... Is there anyway to make that font clearer?  It's quite fuzzy especially on the s's
<xivulon> superm1 I cannot replicate the crash on vista, will try tonight using xp in vm
<xivulon> davmor2 do you happen to have xp?
<davmor2> testing across the board at the moment xivulon although I will be doing some wubi testing in about an hour
<xivulon> cool, the issue reported by superm1 is that when you use wubi in xp attached to a network but without internet connection, then it crashes at the reboot screen
<davmor2> xivulon: on what cd version
<xivulon> I guess using latest ubuntu desktop daily
<davmor2> okay np's I'll have a look shortly :)
<xivulon> but in theory it should not matter, since the issue is in windows, and wubi is still rev 513
<cjwatson> davmor2: font> looks like it's example-theme/helvB10.bdf in the usplash package
<cjwatson> (or possibly bogl/helvB10.bdf, but they're the same)
<davmor2> cjwatson: if you get chance have a look if you can.  The s's are worse hit
<cjwatson> not for intrepid I think
<cjwatson> but do file a bug
<cjwatson> kirkland: 227848 has a release-notes task, but ISTR you were working on fixing this?
<davmor2> I thought it wouldn't be in for intrepid.  I'll bug it after
<cjwatson> (for intrepid)
<davmor2> xivulon: seems okay here on kubuntu. I'll try with ubuntu in a bit though incase it is specific
<davmor2> xivulon: is his copy of xp up-to-date?
<xivulon> davmor2: not sure, superm1 ^
<xivulon> you have to be connected to the router but the router must not be connected to the web (or at least so I understood)
<davmor2> xivulon: ah hangon then I was connected to my switch but not router
<davmor2> I'll try it like that on the next one shouldn't be too long
<holst> is there some way to check the syntax of a debian preseed file?
<holst> it just says "no!" withtout any hints
<cjwatson> debconf-set-selections -c
<cjwatson> but you may not actually have a syntactic problem
<soren> cjwatson: Thanks for you pointer about /var/{run,lock} yesterday. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-virt/vmbuilder/trunk/revision/258 is clearly the better solution.
<cjwatson> soren: looks good
<davmor2> xivulon: happens on xp and vista it hangs on reboot not of xp/vista but of ubutnu
<davmor2> ubuntu even
<xivulon> davmor2 that is then a different issue
<xivulon> it usually depends on /etc/init.d/sendsigs or /etc/init.d/umountfs
<xivulon> you have no hangs within windows though, correct?
<xivulon> hmm sendsigs and umountfs look good to me
<davmor2> xivulon: no hang in windows no
<xivulon> davmor2, it should be possible to narrow down the issue by going to a terminal and running the scripts in /etc/rc6.d
<davmor2> xivulon: we're bhind with testing but I might be able to tomorrow
<xivulon> ok, will have a go myself tonight, do you see anything on script? I/O errors?
<xivulon> s/script/screen
<davmor2> xivulon: nothing just a flashing underscore
<xivulon> was this in vm or real hardware?
<davmor2> real
<xivulon> thx will have a look
<superm1> davmor2, xivulon this is xp sp3 that i did it on
<xivulon> superm1 as mentioned on vista worked will, will give it another go in xp/vm, did you use a vm by the way?
<superm1> xivulon, yeah that's the only way i have to test it is vm
<holst> cjwatson: well, if it just stops, how can I know what is the problem?
<holst> if its a missing package, something syntax error, or something else
<cjwatson> holst: you need to look in the syslog
<cjwatson> holst: put it on a pastebin and I'll be happy to have a look at it
<kirkland> cjwatson: hey, i'm working on a writeup on encrypted private for james_w ...  I've not installed from a desktop intrepid iso in a long time ...  did setting up an encrypted private directory ever make it into the desktop installer?
<cjwatson> kirkland: I swear I've answered this once a day for the last week :)
<cjwatson> kirkland: no, it didn't
<kirkland> cjwatson: :-)  not from me!
<holst> cjwatson: ah, syslog. I will try that
<davmor2> cjwatson: we're getting a hang at 5% on installing ubuntu dvd via ubiquity
<evand> IIRC, that's formatting.  If you run top and sort by CPU, do you see mkfs chugging along?
<evand> How long has it been hanging for?
<davmor2> long enough for the screensaver to kick in so minimum of 10minutes
<evand> can you pastebin `ps auxf`?
<davmor2> evand: I'll re run in a second I was running cd check to make sure it was alright
<evand> ok
<davmor2> evand: re-running now no errors found
<davmor2> evand: heno has just said that his vm install just started up again after 15-20 minutes or so
<evand> started up again?  Can you elaborate on what you mean by that
<davmor2> install continued
<evand> ah
<davmor2> evand: right I'm at 5% again and my hd is going like mad at the minute so I'll give it till the hd stops and and then paste the info is that okay?
<evand> sure thing
<davmor2> evand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61106/
<evand> hrm
<davmor2> it's just sat there no hd light going no dvd light going
<davmor2> evand: I'm off for my lugmeeting soon but I'll leave it to run and see if it has installed when I get back
<evand> ok
<evand> davmor2: when you're about to go can you run strace -p 14115 -o ubiquity.log , let it run for a bit and then pastebin
<evand> might be a bit large for pastebin
<davmor2> I'll tag it to http://www.davmor2.co.uk/......     Will 4 minutes be enough?
<davmor2> oh apparently operation is no permited
<davmor2> got it
<evand> need to sudo it
<davmor2> sudo strace
<evand> less than a minute will be fine
<evand> indeed
<evand> err about a minute, that is
<davmor2> hrm it seems to be empty should that be the case?
<evand> no
<evand> is this still the same install as when you pastebin'ed?
<davmor2> yeap at the same place still too
<evand> double check that 14115 is the process ID of python /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py
<davmor2> 14115 /usr/bin/python /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py
<davmor2> re-running strace but I really need to go in a minute
<evand> indeed
<evand> don't let me keep you
<evand> we can continue this at some other time
<davmor2> oh it just shot up to 15%
<davmor2> evand: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/ubiquity.log
<davmor2> got to go now bye
<evand> cheers
<davmor2> 32% and still going
<ClaesBas> Why does "do-release-upgrade -d" want  88.1M free space on /boot ?
<ClaesBas> I only have 12M on my /boot now (8.04)!
<cjwatson> you want mvo for that, who isn't here; try #ubuntu-devel
<ClaesBas> OK...
<cjwatson> either clean up some old kernels or have a less inconveniently small /boot, though :-)
<ClaesBas> Do you think 100M /boot is to small!?
<cjwatson> if you only have 12M left, you need the first option (clean up some old kernels)
<cjwatson> kernels consume about 12M apiece
<cjwatson> (when you count initrd etc.)
<ClaesBas> I meant that my files on /boot (8.04) take 12M
<cjwatson> oh, I see
<cjwatson> its calculation does sound wrong then
<ClaesBas> Is mvo a user or does it mean anything else?
<cjwatson> ClaesBas: mvo is Michael Vogt, the author of do-release-upgrade
<cjwatson> ClaesBas: alternatively, just file a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+filebug
<evand> The hanging DVD situation appears to be the fault of generate_blacklist(), which makes sense as that's one area where we'd see a difference between the CDs and DVDs.
<cjwatson> oh, so it's just slow? that would figure
<cjwatson> is it at the dependency calculation stage, or the stage where it does dpkg -L everything?
<evand> indeed, it seems we set out to reduce installation time and created a monster in the process :)
<evand> not sure, I'll probe further
<cjwatson> what we have done at least is reduce the required disk space
<evand> ah, very true
<cjwatson> we could back it all out; I'm insanely cautious about any optimisation on that code right now since we've already created a release notes entry requirement ...
<cjwatson> has anyone been paying attention to ensure that it isn't removing anything it shouldn't remove any more?
<evand> I haven't seen any new complaints, but I haven't run a test to make sure that two installs with and without the blacklist generates the same files.
<evand> I can do that tonight though
<cjwatson> you could also check the logged files
<evand> actually, indeed
<evand> watching that now
<cjwatson> kirkland: can you confirm whether bug 227848 should be release-noted or fixed for intrepid? In the former case, could you provide some sample text?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227848 in open-iscsi "boot order wrong for iscsi" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227848
<kirkland> cjwatson: release noted;  we don't have time/resources for a proper fix for intrepid
<kirkland> cjwatson: how long is such release note text, generally?
<kirkland> cjwatson: 1 paragraph?  5 sentences or so?
<cjwatson> kirkland: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes
<kirkland> cjwatson: thx
<cjwatson> usually a paragraph or two is fine
<kirkland> cjwatson: actually, I stand corrected ....
<kirkland> cjwatson: i don't think we really have anything to release-note
<kirkland> cjwatson: we don't really have a viable workaround for intrepid
<cjwatson> "it's broken"? :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think the priority should be lowered from Critical to High
<cjwatson> please do that
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh, just a release not to note the bug?
<cjwatson> sometimes that is worthwhile
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay
<cjwatson> not currently supported, even though it looks like it should be, or whatever
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm working with EtienneG on it....
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r982 ubuntu/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> debian-installer: Take /usr/share/localechooser/languagelist.data.gz into account when
<CIA-1> debian-installer: building reduced font (LP: #287668).
<ClaesBas> cjwatson: About the /boot size problem, it looks like do-release-upgrade dowloads the file intrepid.tar.gz which does some checks in DistUpgradeController.py ... That checks calculate from what it thinks is installed, NOT what is physically on the partition!
<cjwatson> seriously, I'm not the expert here, it's probably best not to talk to me about it :)
<ClaesBas> I had to "remove" all old kernels from apt....
<cjwatson> err. you removed old kernels using rm rather than by removing the package?
<cjwatson> be sure to say that in your bug report; that's unusual practice
<cjwatson> I agree that it ought to cope with that
<ClaesBas> I'm going to try fill in some bug report about now...
<superm1> evand, given a DVD was finally functional today, i grabbed it and dropped it onto a recovery partition.  has a bunch of stuff changed with partman preseeding since  the last dvd? http://paste.ubuntu.com/61230/
<persia> Oddly, in the current -mid image, I am shown step 5 iff I don't run in debug mode.  How could I best troubleshoot this?
<superm1> along with this preseed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61231/
<cjwatson> superm1: could do with syslog and partman too
<evand> I think I know what it is
 * evand digs
<evand> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/008520.html
<evand> superm1: preseed partman/filter_mounted to false
 * evand steps out for a few
<superm1> evand, okay i'll try
<evand> sorry about that.  I had intended to send a notice of new preseed options the ubuntu-installer ML
<evand> I'm going to try to get in the habit of doing so with each new ubiquity release
<superm1> so this is supplemental to the existing ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount boolean true  then?
<superm1> well that at least got it further, but it's just hanging at "1%: Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #3 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) ..." now, the python process with install.py as an argument is pegging the CPU too. hum
<evand> superm1: read up a bit, we're on it :)
<superm1> evand, ah okay.  need any other data points for  that too then?
<evand> oh half that conversation is in #ubuntu-release
<evand> back in a bit
<kirkland> cjwatson: iscsi text sent your way via email
<cjwatson> kirkland: can you put it in the bug, please?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yup
<kirkland> cjwatson: done: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/+bug/227848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227848 in open-iscsi "boot order wrong for iscsi" [High,In progress]
<cjwatson> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-23
<persia> Is ubiquity defaulting to America/New_York for an install in Japanese a bug?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> I think that only happens if you picked some other language first and then went back and redid it, though?
<persia> I'll file it then.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> do give precise information on what you pressed from the bootloader on
<persia> I didn't do that intentionally.  Just booted the -moble image.  double-clicked the icon.  Selected Japanese.
<persia> OK.  Do you want any logs?  It's not in debug mode.
<cjwatson> I'm sure it's reproducible from that
<persia> OK.
<persia> The city name "Tokyo" was also in English, but I suspect that's just a missing string.
<cjwatson> not entirely sure those are translated at all in the location map
<persia> Right.  Not likely to change this time, but post-release I'll do a summary of all the remaining English bits in a Japanese install, and file the appropriate bugs.  The default timezone I'll file now.
<cjwatson> thanks
<davmor2> evand: morning/evening hello.  I've had a thought about the dvd install which completed in the end...  Would it help if I ran strace the other side of the stoppage so from the last user page till it stops?
<evand> davmor2: we've since figured it out.
<evand> thanks though
<davmor2> oh cool :)
<evand> it was the file blacklist generation (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DVDPerformanceHacks)
<evand> or rather, is.  It's not fixed yet, and cjwatson does not think optimization is OK this late in the cycle, so we might back it out for 8.10.
<davmor2> might want to add it as a release bug though so people don't think it has stopped due to the inactivity
<evand> indeed
<davmor2> evand: is there a bug or would you like me to write one?
<evand> davmor2: I'll take care of making one, thanks though
<davmor2> evand:  Okay np's
<evand> davmor2: any idea where the "Known Issues" are collecting?
<evand> I can't find the right wiki page
<evand> for the RC, that is
<persia> I think it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes (for errata)
<evand> I think that's only for the final
<davmor2> slangasek: is there a bug number?  if so, it should have a task opened on the 'ubuntu-release-notes' project
<evand> But I see that slangasek is still up, so I'll prod him
<davmor2> slangasek: the actual release notes drafting is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes, but I prefer that we have a bug open first
<davmor2> evand: does the blaklist build in ram before being written to drive then?
<evand> yes
<davmor2> so that explains the lack of disk activity then thanks
<evand> no problem
<cjwatson> evand: well, to clarify, I'm concerned about optimisations that change the overall logic - but if there are micro-optimisations that help significantly, those might be worth it
<cilkay> Hi. Any idea why system-config-kickstart doesn't show anything in the package selection panel in Kubuntu Hardy?
<cjwatson> cilkay: bug 21214
<cilkay> Aha. Thanks.
<cilkay> It looks like it doesn't support PXE installations either so it's of limited value at the moment for me.
<cjwatson> *blink* certainly ought to support PXE
<cjwatson> what do you mean?
<cilkay> Really? I don't see it as an option in the "Installation Method" panel.
<cilkay> My preseed installation was getting increasingly complicated so I was kicking the tires on kickstart again.
<cilkay> But some of that complexity has nothing to do with preseed.
<cjwatson> "Installation Method" means how packages are retrieved, not how you boot the installer
<cjwatson> most PXE users would want to select HTTP there
<cjwatson> and read https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html for how to deal with booting
<cilkay> I was reading about cfengine. Seems like it would help to automate many of the things I'm trying to do but it's seems quite complicated.
<cilkay> I have PXE preseed installations working, mostly.
<cilkay> ... thanks to you in no small measure.
<cjwatson> booting PXE Kickstart is pretty similar really - just ks= (and maybe ksdevice=) rather than url=
<cilkay> Sure. I just didn't see the option in the system-config-kickstart tool.
<cilkay> I'
<cilkay> I'm trying to create something like "roaming profiles".
<cilkay> KDE has kiosk but it seems to be unmaintained and crashes every minute or so on Hardy.
<cilkay> Preseed PXE install with Kerberos, OpenLDAP, and KDE kiosk with configuration management by cfengine is what I'm shooting for so it's a tall order.
<cilkay> Off for now. Thanks again cjwatson.
<cjwatson> no problem
<ubuntu860> davmor2 I cannot reproduce the reboot error, tried both vista+real hw and xp in vm and both reboot properly
<xivulon> superm1: I cannot reproduce your issue either
<davmor2> okay testing is nearly complete.  So I'll just finish that off and then I'll look at it again.
<cjwatson> evand: that said, after I expressed concern about optimisation, it occurs to me that http://paste.ubuntu.com/61441/ could work
<xivulon> uh jono did an album? that's great stuff!
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r551 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.53
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r552 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-1> oem-config: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-1> oem-config:  - Hardcode command line (including setting the Oxygen style) rather than
<CIA-1> oem-config:  passing sys.argv to KCmdLineArgs, which will include options that KDE
<CIA-1> oem-config:  doesn't understand (LP: #218144).
<superm1> xivulon, are you doing it with a mythbuntu or ubuntu? I'm wondering if it's only reaching that codepath on mythbuntu iso's with wubi?
<xivulon> I did it with today's ubuntu iso
<xivulon> could you try that too?
<superm1> xivulon, yeah I'll try to grab it
<cjwatson> persia: don't suppose we could get logs for bug 287857? it's pretty bizarre
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287857 in ubiquity "Prompting for step 4 in --automatic mode only when not in --debug mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287857
<cjwatson> --debug really oughtn't to change a whole lot ...
<persia> cjwatson.  Sure.  I'll collect some.  That was a placeholder for me to investigate as much as anything else, although I definitely appreciate the help.  In about 20 minutes work for you?
<cjwatson> oh, sure, I just wasn't sure whether you were stuck
<cjwatson> and saw it mentioned in the meeting
<cjwatson> not like I have lots of time ...
<persia> I'm mostly stuck because I've been up for 33 hours, rather than because I'm not understanding the code path.
<persia> I'd rather look at it tomorrow if that isn't worse for you.
<cjwatson> we're running out of time is all
<persia> OK.  Tonight then.
<cjwatson> but 33 hours is not good for thinking
<superm1> xivulon, just tested with an ubuntu disk too
<superm1> it happens there as well with the same test procedure
<superm1> er ISO at least
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r553 oem-config/debian/ (changelog po/gl.po po/hr.po po/ja.po po/mk.po po/pt_BR.po): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r554 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.53
<persia> cjwatson, The bug description is wrong.  I think I can collect useful logs, but it will take a few more runs to ensure I have the right model.
<cjwatson> ah
<evand> cjwatson: Just tested your patch.  FWIW, it takes 9 minutes to run through generate_blacklist with it applied on a VM.
<cjwatson> how long does it take without?
<evand> checking that now
<evand> 11 minutes
<evand> I'd love to put a progress message for the blacklist generation in there, but obviously that's not possible given where we are in the release.
<cjwatson> a progress message seems entirely possible
<cjwatson> it can't be translated, but it's better than none at all
<evand> ah, I thought string changes were expressly forbidden.
<cjwatson> well, certainly you shouldn't be changing existing strings
<cjwatson> and new strings should be kept to a minimum - but for this case I think it's fine
<evand> ok
<evand> so I assume then that you think we should keep the blacklist in place for the RC and the release?
<cjwatson> phone
<evand> ok
<persia> cjwatson, 287857 isn't the installer at all.  Sorry for the confusion.
<evand> oh, what was it?
<persia> evand, kourou not honoring arguments in Exec in .desktop files.
<cjwatson> ah
<persia> So ubiquity was never being passed --automatic.  The reason it appeared to work with --debug was that I ran that from the command line.
<persia> When I went back to retest, rather than waiting until tomorrow, I discovered that adding --debug in the .desktop file didn't do anything either, but it did for Desktop.  At that point, it was just a matter of testing kourou with other applications to verify the cause.
<evand> ah
<superm1> evand, maybe would adding a preseed option to turn it on and off be worthwhile?  particularly in cases that all the language packs remain post install?
<superm1> evand, then you could make a flip of the switch decision too on final whether it would stay
<xivulon> superm1 I'd need some windbg output
<evand> superm1: I agree
<superm1> xivulon, how do i obtain windbg output?
<xivulon> you need to install windbg or equivalent tool
<superm1> xivulon, is that the stuff that i get the option to submit to MS?
<xivulon> I do not find that memory dump very useful in most cases
<xivulon> but yes, post it anyway
<superm1> well i couldn't copy and paste it when i tried
<xivulon> in fact I can open that using my windbg anyway
<xivulon> I do not know windows that well, but I guess they save it in some temp file
<xivulon> they love temp files...
<superm1> is there a particular windbg then that you are preferring? or just follow http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/DevTools/Debugging/default.mspx ?
<xivulon> install debugging tools for windows
<superm1> okay i'll install them tonight when I get home and see what I can get you
<superm1> are there symbols for wubi that need to be installed too?
<xivulon> not really
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2918 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.10.8
<cjwatson> evand: can you have a look at bug 287747?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287747 in ubiquity "Installing into an existing / partition will result in a broken kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287747
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2919 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Optimize the blacklist generation. Thanks Colin Watson.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Add ubiquity/install/generate-blacklist preseed key for file
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  blacklist generation.
<evand> ^ Just in case
<cjwatson> did you make sure it was still producing correct results?
<cjwatson> my DVD jigdo template rsync is still only at 51% :-(
<evand> it appears to be: http://evalicious.com/tmp/blacklist
<evand> yikes
 * evand runs fibre from the DC to cjwatson's house.
<cjwatson> evand: was that an English install?
<evand> cjwatson: indeed
<evand> I'll give it another go in other languages
<evand> just to be on the safe side
<evand> s/other/another/
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> I don't suppose the problem is just building that enormous list in memory?
<evand> perhaps
<evand> cjwatson: re 287747> initial testing looks ok, I am unable to reproduce the bug thusfar
<evand> I'll keep at it though
<cr3> for some reason, when netinstalling the alternate image of ubuntu i386, I now see the main menu instead of having everything preseeded. not sure what might be wrong: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/syslog
<cr3> aha! I already see one problem because the wget in the installer environment doesn't seem to support http proxying
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-24
<cjwatson> evand: can you upload usb-creator ASAP? I just realised there's lots of stuff backed up there
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I found a virtual machine (from sometime this week) in the same state as bug 288479 - would the log files from it be helpful?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288479 in ubiquity "Ubuntu 8.10rc Desktop amd64 - lots of files with gid 999" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288479
<cjwatson> bdmurray: please
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I'ved added syslog is that sufficient?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: should be
<cjwatson> can't get to LP at the moment FROM MILLBANK. argh
<cjwatson> evand: I think I have a much better set of fairly safe optimisations; for me it brings it down from 18 minutes to 5 minutes
<cjwatson> which is still a lot but it's better
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2921 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: better (and more correct!) blacklist optimisations
<holst> busy bees here :)
<persia> I just did an install on a machine that aleady was dual-boot vista/intrepid.  migration wizard asks me about importing settings from Windows, but not from the other Intrepid install (machine will be triple boot).  Is this a bug?
<holst> lol
<holst> maybe its called "migration" by a reason
<holst> but it would be nice to backup your old /home and stuff
<persia> holst, That's why I asked, rather than just filing a bug :)
<superm1> evand, I've been trying to preseed an all inclusive list of languages so that there is not any removed when doing a DVD install.  it seems that by doing this, incomplete-language-support-gnome's update-notifier note keeps getting triggered.  would this possibly be because of these -extra ones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62226/ ?
<superm1> and if so, will those be destined for entering main and on the DVD livefs?
<persia> superm1, While this doesn't answer your question, I believe they are specifically in universe to keep them off the CDs, although I may be misterpreting when reading between the lines of IRC traffic.
<superm1> persia, well it looks like they are marked as "Suggests" for their main packages
<superm1> if that was the argument for them, I think it would still have been sensible to have them in main and on the DVD livefs still
<superm1> I'm still not sure if they're what would be triggering this incomplete language support
<persia> superm1, Like I said, I might be misinterpreting.
<superm1> I'm not really sure if this is the "right" way to find the list of packages that go on the DVDs, since it spits out such a large result
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62237/
<superm1> but I figured that should cover everything based on what the seed is matching: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.intrepid/annotate/1369?file_id=dvdlive-20080214004143-ufrdyo921dmq6t16-1
<persia> wouldn't examining the manifest and list files give you a more correct picture of what happened to be on the DVD the day it was built, rather than what happens to be in the apt-cache you're polling?
<superm1> that's probably a good idea
<superm1> well this apt-cache was from an up to date intrepid, so i was assuming it would be close to accurate
<persia> Perhaps close, but not necessarily the particular combination of apt-cache state at the time of livefs creation + the possibly slightly different state at the time of pool construction.
<superm1> well the pool wouldn't matter though - it's just the things in the livefs I'd think
<superm1> in any case i'll grep the manifest and match it up there
<persia> (factoring in that the buildds don't have network access, so there's a delay)
<persia> I think for non-remove you only care about the livefs, but you might pull from the pool if it's required for one of the selected installer options (depends on your preseeding).
<superm1> well passing that same long awk/grep command on the manifest i still get 411 languages
<persia> I know langpacks on the desktop CD sit in pool/ and get installed after livefs copy.
<persia> That's close to the number that would be registered in the relevant ISO standard (639?)
<superm1> well actually i guess i'm not counting duplicates with that
<superm1> let me mess with this a little more then
<superm1> in any case, evand if you have any recommendations on what is triggering that, i'm all ears
<superm1> more or less this is the list it comes up with on manifest then: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62245/
<persia> superm1, You may find http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/ISO-639-2_utf-8.txt interesting by comparison.  Perhaps many of those are empty?
<persia> (or have only a small number of translated strings)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-25
<superm1> i'd imagine so
<lukehasnoname> Major effing flaw in the alternate installer
<persia> lukehasnoname, More detail and less emotion leads to better response :)
<lukehasnoname> persia: I've spent all day trying to figure the problem and only attempting a Fedora install led me to realize the problem:
<lukehasnoname> I was allowed to partition my drive in such a way that my bootable partition was on LVM
<lukehasnoname> so it tried installing LILO
<lukehasnoname> which didn't work
<lukehasnoname> then I thought it was a JFS problem
<lukehasnoname> so I reinstalled with a different fs
<lukehasnoname> still didn't work, Tried installing grub from a rescue disc. Failed. Figured this might be some remnant of the encrypted partitions I had, among other things, and so I reinstalled both Vista AND ubuntu.
<lukehasnoname> didn't fix the problem. FINALLY I tried installing Fedora, which threw a warning when I put a bootable partition on LVM
<lukehasnoname> thus I remembered that you can't do that.
<lukehasnoname> </report>
<lukehasnoname> SO might I suggest it be added to the installer a warning when someone has their /boot on an LVM, at least until grub overcomes that issue
<persia> Yes.  You'd want to file a bug.  I'd probably start by filing it against partman-lvm, although it might be something else that ends up being the solution.
<lukehasnoname> mk
<lukehasnoname> seriously. I resinstalled Ubuntu 4 times and Vista once
<lukehasnoname> and fedora .2 times
<persia> I understand your pain, but there's no quick fix really.
<lukehasnoname> if (/boot is on LVM) alert("NOOOOOOOOOO");
<lukehasnoname> >_>
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2922 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: sort difference set (easier to follow while debugging, and matches what I tested)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2923 ubiquity/debian/changelog: whitespace
<xivulon_> cjwatson, it occurred to me that the metalink.md5.gpg for mythbuntu has to be signed with the cdimage key
<xivulon_> the mythbuntu guys will not be able to do that, but is it something that can be organized?
<cjwatson> no, they'll need to arrange to sign it with some other key, which wubi should trust if that's needed
<cjwatson> unless there's a metalink.md5.gpg built on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> I'm not willing to have that key sign things we didn't build
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-26
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r983 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu23
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2924 ubiquity/debian/changelog: 1.10.8, not 1.10.9
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2925 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Clip the resize widget's value to the allowed minimum and maximum size,
<CIA-1> ubiquity: and pass it to the backend as an exact size rather than as a percentage
<CIA-1> ubiquity: to avoid rounding errors (LP: #287547).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2926 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 1.32ubuntu10, kboot-installer 0.0.1ubuntu8, partman-target 55ubuntu5.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2927 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2928 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: in theory would_remove might be equal to difference (although in practice it probably never will be in Ubuntu)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2929 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.10.8
<xivulon_> cjwatson did you see my msg
<xivulon_> ah reply in the logs
<xivulon_> then I will need to produce a new wubi build with the extra key
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-19
<Nivex> /etc/iscsi/iscsi.initramfs does NOT exist
<cjwatson> Nivex: are you looking on the filesystem, or in the initramfs (e.g. at a busybox prompt)?
<CIA-33> clock-setup: cjwatson * r212 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.98ubuntu3
<cjwatson> Nivex: (I suspect the former, but just checking.)
<cjwatson> Nivex: I think debugging this may require another test installation, unfortunately. Can you do that? If so, what you'll need to do is:
<cjwatson> Nivex: 1) run through the installer until you get to the hostname prompt
<cjwatson> Nivex: 2) switch to tty2, start a shell, and run 'nano /lib/partman/finish.d/70iscsi_settings'
<cjwatson> Nivex: 3) insert a line reading just 'set -x' somewhere near the top, preferably between '#! /bin/sh' and '# Install iSCSI packages ...'
<cjwatson> Nivex: 4) complete installation, and attach /var/log/installer/syslog again to your bug
<cjwatson> Nivex: I have to go to bed now, so will check back in the morning
<cjwatson> thanks in advance!
<Nivex> nuts, I just realized I'm not gonna be able to do another install run until at least Tuesday night :(
<CIA-33> ubiquity: shtylman * r3530 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs): Fixed India timezone map (LP: #453009)
<Nivex> oh who am I kidding?  I don't need sleep :)
 * Nivex fires up the install
<Nivex> cjwatson: that file didn't exist at that point, I had to move on an extra step to the Timezone dialog
<Nivex> *sigh* I really need to watch where I have iSCSI things mounted from
<Nivex> thank goodness for squid
<Nivex> alrighty, bug updated with debug info
<Nivex> now I'm off to bed :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: if you find a fix for wubi and you need it testing fire up a respin and give me a ping and I'll get on it pronto :)
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r32 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/iscsi_settings): Fix root mount point detection (LP: #454998).
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r33 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 6
<evand> shtylman: thanks for the timezone fix.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r236 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/devicekit/backend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Properly mount the device when the user requests to open it in a
<CIA-33> usb-creator: file manager (LP: #455199).
<ogra> ogra@babbage2:~$ ls -l /dev/tty* |grep ogra
<ogra> crw------- 1 ogra tty    4,  1 2009-10-19 12:26 /dev/tty1
<ogra> crw------- 1 ogra tty    4,  2 2009-10-19 12:31 /dev/tty2
<ogra> how can that happen ?
<ogra> (it's a fresh install, completely untouched yet)
<ogra> the rest of the ttys are root,tty owned
<cjwatson> ogra: are you logged in on those ttys?
<ogra> oh, yes i think i was
<cjwatson> ttys are chowned to you when you log in
<ogra> oh, is that new or did i just never notice ?
<cjwatson> been that way as long as I've been using Linux
<ogra> in any case i get mknod errors from console-setup ... i just ran into this when i was checking where they come from
<cjwatson> what errors exactly?
<ogra> "device exists"
<ogra> with the tty name
<ogra> its the mknod call from the init-top script i think
<cjwatson> that's guarded with a [ -c ] test though
<ogra> yeah, i saw that
<cjwatson> you sure it's from console-setup code?
<ogra> but it's the only mknod i can find in /etc/init or /usr/share/initramfs-tools that could be related
<cjwatson> a transcript would be nice
<ogra> unless there is a udev rule that calls mknod
<ogra> "mknod: /dev/tty5: File exists" is the exact error msg this boot
<ogra> smells racy
<ogra> (the numbers vary and it doesnt happen each boot)
<cjwatson> it's always possible to race with udev's default device creation
<cjwatson> it'll be harmless though - errors from that script are ignored
<cjwatson> so I'd file a bug and move on if I were you :)
<ogra> indeed its harmless but given there was some effort to not have messages during boot i thought i'd take a look :)
<tjaalton> karmic fails to boot after a fresh preseeded install, mounting devpts fails and dmesg shows "devpts: called with bogus options"
<tjaalton> ideas about that one?
<cjwatson> is it listed in /etc/fstab?
<cjwatson> (I'd expect not)
<cjwatson> sounds like a mountall bug anyway
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> looks like my passwd/group are broken, and that's a local bug ;)
<cjwatson> ./src/mountall.c:242:   { "/dev/pts",                 NULL,        FALSE, "devpts",      "noexec,nosuid,gid=tty,mode=0620", NULL         },
<cjwatson> ah
<tjaalton> yeah, no tty group available, so..
<tjaalton> that said, a friend of mine said that a fresh install added "vga=799" option for the kernel
<tjaalton> and filed a bug about it
<cjwatson> I've already commented on that bug ...
<cjwatson> am waiting for more info back from him
<tjaalton> ah good
<tjaalton> so I see.. yeah it's pretty strange
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: should the bar on resize move off of 0%?  on resize the disc activity is manic but nothing register on the bar
<cjwatson> ideally it *ought* to, but that bug has been open since about 4.10 ;-)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> we normally use an external tool for resizing rather than part of libparted, and so at the moment we have no way to get progress information back from it
<davmor2> ah okay
<davmor2> cjwatson: out of interest why don't you use libparted?
<cjwatson> libparted clones and hacks filesystem implementation code
<cjwatson> this was fine for a while, but it doesn't work with many more modern filesystem configurations (e.g. ext* with the resize_inode feature, which has been enabled by default for years), and it's hideously difficult to update
<cjwatson> so basically we can't use it 'cos it's busted :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: that sounds fair :)
<lool> evand: Thanks for chasing the APT popup bug on moblin cds~
<lool> *CDs!
<evand> sure thing
<evand> waiting to hear back from mvo
<evand> on whether its an apt bug or not
<lool> evand: Would it help if we included empty Packages.gz fils?
<lool> files
<evand> lool: that would work around the bug, yes
<evand> I believe so, anyway
<evand> that's where apt is getting choked up
<lool> I guess it doesn't like the Relesae file not signing *anything*
<evand> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/296733/ fixes it, but I'm not sure if it's correct
<evand> indeed
<lool> evand: I think I prefer fixing it in APT, but I certainly don't mind adding the workaround now
<lool> I'll look into it
<evand> thanks
<ogra> evand, hmm, somehow my armel SD cards created with usb-creator dont boot :(
<ogra> it boots fine if i just use dd
<evand> interesting.  This is using disk images, I take it?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> usb-creator offered me the device as well as the existing partition as target, i chose the device
<evand> ogra: can you pastebin your ~/.usbcreator.log?
<ogra>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/296795/
<evand> ogra: can you also pastebin the output of `devkit-disks --dump`?
<evand> thanks
<ogra> will do after the install is done (the SD is in use now)
<evand> sure thing, thanks
<evand> cjwatson: was about to mark bug 40627 as fix released, but realized it was assigned to you.  I've tried to reproduce this in Karmic and cannot reproduce it (as expected).  Do you mind if I close it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40627 in ubiquity "wrong keyboard layout after install" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40627
<cjwatson> it's only assigned to me because I fixed it but then somebody reopened it
<cjwatson> if it isn't reproducible, go ahead and close it, I don't mind
<evand> sure thing, thanks
<cjwatson> it seemed to be specific to nvidia (?) - did you check that?
<cjwatson> not that I care that much :)
<evand> indeed
<ogra> evand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/296852/
<ara> cjwatson, hello
<ara> cjwatson, is this bug supposed to be fixed in the latest iso images?
<ara> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/language-selector/+bug/434173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434173 in update-manager "[karmic] Regression from 9.04 in getting fully translated Ubuntu installation" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> should be. of course not everything will be installed since it won't all be on the CD
<cjwatson> but it should install what it can
<ara> cjwatson, is Spanish complete on the CD?
<ara> cjwatson, nevertheless, shouldn't be this installed using the internet connection if I had one
<cjwatson> no language is *complete* on the CD, not even English. gimp-help-common is enormous.
<davmor2> shtylman, evand: on a ubiquity install on OEM why does the option for use password and unencrypt drive appear?
<cjwatson> ara: maybe
<cjwatson> ara: happy to look at logs
<dpm> ara, IIRC, the Spanish language packs were on the CD
<cjwatson> dpm: language packs != language support packages
<cjwatson> please don't confuse the issue :)
<dpm> cjwatson, yes, that's why I said language packs :)
<cjwatson> dpm: the bug above has nothing to do with language packs
<evand> davmor2: in oem-config or in ubiquity?
<davmor2> evand: in ubiquity
<dpm> cjwatson, I see, yes. It was probably my forwarding ara the bug. Ara, what's exactly the problem you are seeing?
<davmor2> evand: during the install for oem-user not oem-config
<dpm> I meant it was probably my fault
<evand> hrm, good point.  It's a bit silly to have there.
<evand> Please file a bug
<cjwatson> dpm: well, I'd like to dig into it (modulo the seven billion other things I need to do ...) as this is new code and it could be wrong
<ara> dpm, some packages are missing and I don't know if they need to be installed by default
<ara> dpm, list of packages:
<ara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296874/
<cjwatson> ara: I need the installer syslog, I think
<ara> cjwatson, sure thing
<ara> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/296877/
<cjwatson> oh, alternate CD
<cjwatson> please do say that up-front :)
<ara> cjwatson, oops :)
<ara> cjwatson, I am running alternate cd and some language packages are not be installed, should I be worried? :)
<davmor2> evand: want it assigning to you?
<evand> davmor2: sure
<davmor2> evand: Bug 455479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455479 in ubiquity "oem install should not have login prefs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455479
<cjwatson> ara: could I see /etc/apt/sources.list too?
<cjwatson> it appears not to have downloaded index files from archive.ubuntu.com at any point
<cjwatson> ara: you didn't hit Cancel when it was configuring apt, did you?
<ara> cjwatson, I didn't
<evand> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> evand: np's
<ara> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/296886/
<cjwatson> hmm, that *looks* fine
<cjwatson> so why is it not doing apt-get update from it?!
<davmor2> evand: Kubuntu oem-config is setting usa keyboard on Lang=English timezone=uk
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3531 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/check-kernels scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Install -generic-pae kernels if necessary; this requires some custom
<CIA-33> ubiquity: hacks since -generic-pae isn't in the live filesystem (LP: #413135).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3532 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Don't do kernel installation/removal in oem-config.
<davmor2> evand: also user details page is full of yellow /!\  warnings
<evand> davmor2: looking into it now.
<davmor2> evand: I'm assuming it's only because they have been detected as being empty.
<evand> cjwatson: thoughts on whether we should move forward with my proposed patch on bug 364617 or not would be appreciated whenever you have a free moment.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364617 in baltix "Ubuntu 9.04 installer's width increases too much in partitioning step if computer has other OS installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364617
<cjwatson> evand: does it have any effect on the initial layout - i.e. will it prevent the window from starting out within (say) 800x600?
<evand> cjwatson: no, not from my limited testing nor from my understanding of the code.
<cjwatson> so it just means that you can resize wider but not narrower again?
<evand> correct
<evand> because it will set the size request to be the width of the current allocation
<cjwatson> seems a bit weird but not that bad
<evand> okay, I'll commit it then.  Hopefully the extended layout branch of GTK will land in Lucid, but I'm not going to hold my breath.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3533 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Wrap the format warning label while working around GTK+ label layout
<CIA-33> ubiquity: problems (LP: #364617).
<cjwatson> ara: I can't reproduce this; I wonder if you had a transient network problem
<ara> cjwatson, I'll try again myself
<cjwatson> in fact, yes, you did
<cjwatson> it has quite a short timeout because people complain otherwise
<cjwatson> 10 seconds
<cjwatson> so if it doesn't get a response from es.archive.ubuntu.com within 10 seconds, it'll give up and assume you'll sort it out later
<cjwatson> there's a 10-second pause in your log around the right time
<cjwatson> ara: did you get a desktop notification telling you about the incomplete language support?
<ara> cjwatson, no, only when I went to language support menu and updated the index
<cjwatson> huh, that's a bit odd
<cjwatson> oh, of course, it didn't even realise that it was incomplete
<cjwatson> I think it's best to consider this a known gotcha for karmic; I'm not sure we can do anything about this in the time available without causing some other bug to pop up elsewhere
<ara> cjwatson, ok. I will keep testing
<cjwatson> for lucid I'm pretty tempted to whack that timeout back up, since we now have working cancellation at that point
<cjwatson> I could be persuaded to increase it for karmic if this affects lots of people, maybe
<cjwatson> I find it hard to judge
<bdmurray> cjwatson: where does bug 453261 belong?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453261 in casper "karmic daily-live 2009-10-16 disc test" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453261
<cjwatson> bdmurray: probably usplash
<cjwatson> bdmurray: can't reproduce it here though
<cjwatson> I get the Ubuntu logo and "Checking integrity, this may take some time" as expected
<cjwatson> then "Check finished: no errors found" "Press any key to reboot your system"
<bdmurray> I'll test again then
<bdmurray> cjwatson: hmm, well it does seem fixed
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: serious issue on kubuntu you can't move the slider on auto resize ubiquity crashes just getting the info
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslog
<iamfuzz> hello all, I'm trying to customize a live CD
<iamfuzz> from what I understand the default livecd user is ubuntu
<iamfuzz> I would like to pre-populate some things in /home/ubuntu but it doesn't appear that user is created until boot time
<cjwatson> right
<iamfuzz> is there a way to do it properly?
<iamfuzz> i.e. if I manually create the ubuntu user, will that dork casper up
<iamfuzz> ?
<cjwatson> yes, don't do that
<cjwatson> either edit /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser, or create a new script that runs after that following the same style, that adds your stuff at boot time
<cjwatson> in either case, run update-initramfs -u and copy the resulting /boot/initrd.img-* to /casper/initrd.gz on the CD (I think there's advice on this in the standard live CD customisation docs)
<iamfuzz> thx colin, I'll give it a go
<iamfuzz> cjwatson, does /etc/skel funtionality still work for the ubuntu user?
<davmor2> evand: bug 455580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455580 in ubiquity "Kubuntu auto resize can not move slider" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455580
<evand> davmor2: added to my list
<evand> ogra: do you happen to know what the magic runes are to boot these disk images with qemu-system-arm?
<davmor2> evand: he keeps them in his pocket so no-one else can play ;)
<evand> :)
<cjwatson> iamfuzz: I think so, although if you customise that in the live filesystem, beware that it'll apply to any user created during installation too
<davmor2> meh
<davmor2> evand: while your at it the clicky buttons for format in manual don't click
<evand> davmor2: clicky buttons?
<davmor2> checkbox that the word I couldn't think of
<superm1> haha "clicky buttons"  i thought all buttons were "clicky" :)
<davmor2> superm1: just couldn't think of the name
<davmor2> evand: bug 455653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455653 in ubiquity "kubuntu unable to check format checkboxes in manual partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455653
<cjwatson> typical, when I try to reproduce the wubi bug, I can't. I'll try again after karate training I guess
<davmor2> cjwatson: :D
<Nivex> am I correct in inferring that the default task is ubuntu-desktop, even on network installs, unless otherwise specified?
<NCommander> cjwatson, ping, when are you planning to upload ubiquity 2.0.1? (I have the partman-uboot changes done, but I need to do one more round of testing since I found a last minute big that I fixed)
<cjwatson> NCommander: before I go to bed tonight
<cjwatson> Nivex: only on CDs; netboot installs prompt
<NCommander> cjwatson, can you look at merging https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/455713? (the ubiquity branch is still pushing)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455713 in partman-auto "Please merge in changes tro allow partman-uboot to be used with ubiquity" [Undecided,In progress]
<NCommander> cjwatson, I need to run for class, but I'll be back in ~2-3 hours I hope
<cjwatson> I'll be in bed before that
<cjwatson> I'll look at the bug, thanks
<CIA-33> partman-auto: cjwatson * r306 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~mcasadevall/partman-auto/use-uboot-on-dove
<CIA-33> partman-auto: cjwatson * r307 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 89ubuntu2
<cjwatson> NCommander: "elif fs in ('uboot'):" can't have been tested
<cjwatson> you need == 'uboot' or in ('uboot',) otherwise that test means "is fs any of 'u', 'b', 'o', or 't'"
<cjwatson> nevertheless, the rest looks OK, but I think I might need to add some more bits
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3534 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): merge lp:~mcasadevall/ubiquity/use-uboot-on-dove
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3535 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman.py: fix test
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3536 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: list uboot in on_partition_edit_use_combo_changed too
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3537 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman.py: handle partman-uboot/mountpoint
<TheMuso> c/
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-20
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3538 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog partman/check.d/partition_too_small):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Skip partition_too_small check during Wubi installs, as Wubi does some
<CIA-33> ubiquity: of its own checks and the delay imposed by this check looks particularly
<CIA-33> ubiquity: weird in Wubi. This may or may not be the cause of apparent hangs
<CIA-33> ubiquity: towards the end of partitioning, but I suspect that it will at least get
<CIA-33> ubiquity: rid of some conflated reports and make testing quicker.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3539 ubiquity/ (155 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3540 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: clock-setup 0.98ubuntu3,
<CIA-33> ubiquity: flash-kernel 2.13ubuntu13, grub-installer 1.43ubuntu6, partman-auto
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 89ubuntu2, partman-target 64ubuntu4.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3541 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.1
<ogra> cjwatson, for your entertainment :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BabbageHeadlessKarmicDesktopInstall
<cjwatson> nice
<xivulon> cjwatson in /bin/partman I have that PARTMAN_NO_COMMIT=1
<xivulon> not sure where that is set, but that makes partman exit, is that normal?
<xivulon> ps mounting /host probably is orthogonal, was some spurious reboot-makes-it-work thing
<xivulon> have to go, hope the above helps
<xivulon> evand ^
<cjwatson> sigh, I can't conduct a conversation when people join and quit like that :-/
<ogra> cjwatson, i see bug 360925 returning on the imx51 vfat alternate images, intrestingly i can rename the file on the mounted vfat image from d-i's shell
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360925 in mobile-meta "md5sum check of UNR image fails in one file" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360925
<ogra> cjwatson, which makes me think we miss something at image build time here
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Looks like the hang with formatting filesystems using parted_server is another weird powerpc gcc bug. I am just double checking, but it seems if I build parted_server/partman-base with -O2 for powerpc instead of -Os, thigns work fine.
<cjwatson> aha
<cjwatson> I'd never have found that, glad you did
<cjwatson> happy to change that for post-RC, I think
<TheMuso> Right. I am checking with a live CD, but want to check with alternates as well.
<TheMuso> s/alternates/altnerate
<cjwatson> remind me of the bug number?
<TheMuso> one sec
<cjwatson> if you can make sure a gcc bug is filed as well, I'd appreciate it
<cjwatson> with preprocessed source
<TheMuso> Ok, against which source gcc package?
<TheMuso> its bug 450214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450214 in parted "Parted server appears to hang when attempting to format a swap partition on powerpc." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450214
<cjwatson> gcc-4.4
<TheMuso> Ok./ Whats the easiest way to get pre-processed source?
<cjwatson> build the package, copy and paste the gcc line that builds the relevant program, delete -c and -o parted_server, add -E
<cjwatson> the gcc people will need to know where the hang is though ...
<TheMuso> Ok, will confirm everything, and fix up bugs. Shall I open a task against gcc-4.4 on the same bug, or should I open a fresh bug?
<cjwatson> so it's just partman-base that needs to be rebuilt, not parted as well?
<TheMuso> I would think another task is ok
<cjwatson> opening a task is fine, I think
<TheMuso> This is what I am checking. I am booting avanilla live CD, copying rebuilt partman-base binaries in, and seeing what happens.
<cjwatson> it could of course still be a parted_server bug that optimisation changes just happen to trigger
<TheMuso> Right.
<CIA-33> partman-base: cjwatson * r170 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> partman-base: Build with -O2 on powerpc to avoid a suspected toolchain bug
<CIA-33> partman-base: (LP: #450214).
<cjwatson> BTW timer "exceptions" aren't really exceptions, they're just the way parted progress information is propagated up
<TheMuso> Right
<TheMuso> Looking at the build logs, libparted is built with -O2 anyway.
<TheMuso> Ok, with ubiquity/live CD with rebuilt partman-base binaries copied in, -O2 is allowing things to function as normal. I think we can go on this, but I'm going to check with the alternate just to be safe, since libparted is in udeb form and built differently.
<TheMuso> I think I already mentioned in the bug where the hang occurred. If built with -Os, the hang occurs when calling ped_timer_new from a parted_server function, can't remember which one from the top of my head.
<cjwatson> ok, won't upload straight away anyway, and I think there may be one more partman-base change we need
<cjwatson> evand: did you get anywhere with that parted_server syslogging work?
<TheMuso> Yeah of course.
<evand> cjwatson: no, I was having some trouble with it and temporarily moved on to other bugs.
<TheMuso> re not uploading, due to RC and its ports after all.
<cjwatson> evand: shout if you need a hand ...
<cjwatson> xivulon: PARTMAN_NO_COMMIT=1 is entirely normal
<cjwatson> partman is divided into two phases in ubiquity; parted_server stays running between them
<evand> will do; I'll have another look as soon as I've got these kde issues sorted out
<cjwatson> evand: I was wondering if there's an outside chance that it's causing occasional wubi hangs, you see
<evand> ah, noted.  Priority bumped.
<cjwatson> since at least some of those have been in the partman-commit phase too
<xivulon> well the first stage completes successfully I have no tracback on stage 2
<xivulon> will try to get something tonight
<xivulon> No partman or any other shell script in /lib/partman is called after that as far as I can see
<ogra> cjwatson, bah, my funny remote install fails in UserSetupApply
<cjwatson> ogra: you might need to take some care with the user id
<ogra> well
<cjwatson> ogra: note that casper is very deliberately created at uid 999
<ogra> its not actually a supported way of installation anyway
<cjwatson> use 998 :)
<ogra> hmm
<cjwatson> or actually, why not just set a password for the ubuntu user?
<cjwatson> and ssh in as that
<ogra> oh, right
 * ogra tries that 
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok parted_server manages to format a swap partition, however I think mke2fs is choaking in a similar way to parted_server, which makes me think that, once again, the e2fsprogs udeb is built with -Os for powerpc.
<TheMuso> this is on the alternate
<cjwatson> yes, see BF_CCOPTS in e2fsprogs/debian/rules
<TheMuso> yep just found that myself
 * TheMuso rebuilds with -O2 to see if there is a difference.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3542 ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Properly set the size of the partition to be created upon resizing
<CIA-33> ubiquity: in the KDE frontend (LP: #455580).
<TheMuso> cjwatson: ok rebuilding e2fsckprogs-udeb with -O2 has things working
<cjwatson> ok, I'll add an e2fsprogs task to that bug
<TheMuso> Ok. I'll get some pre-processes source for parted_server.c at least.
<evand> davmor2: updated bug 455653 requesting some details from you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455653 in ubiquity "kubuntu unable to check format checkboxes in manual partitioning" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455653
<davmor2> evand: both but I'll be running checks on kubuntu shortly so I'll double check on that one for you
<evand> okay
<evand> for what it's worth, I cannot reproduce it in 20091019.2
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok I'll do other alternate tests tomorrow night for a few other common install cases, just to ensure we catch as much as possible. I suspect this happens with anything dealin with disks, so lvm, cryptsetup etc probably need checking.
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3543 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Hide the encrypt home radio button in the KDE frontend when in oem-config
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mode (LP: #455479).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3544 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: KDE frontend: Fix incorrect error message when the slideshow doesn't
<CIA-33> ubiquity: exist.
<evand> cjwatson: anything else you want to land in trunk before I do an upload?
<cjwatson> evand: go for it, anything I discover with wubi is going to take a while
<evand> incidentally, I've run headfirst into the "Try (hd0,0): NTFS5:" issue on the test install I've been running in the background.
<evand> perhaps I'm forgetting a bit of history, but it seems odd that we set ubiquity/reboot to true in wubi.  Of course usability issues are for a different time in the cycle. :)
<cjwatson> try finding the top-level grub config file in the ntfs filesystem and putting 'set debug=all' at the top of it
<evand> will do
<evand> cjwatson: for what it's worth, http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/wubi-failure-2.png
<ogra> wow, my remote install which i started 6h ago on my babbage board finbally finished ...
<ogra> package removal did crawl ... took several hours
<evand> interesting.  Wait long enough and it boots, which I think is in line with what davmor2 was experiencing.
<evand> and it boots fine every time now.  argh.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3545 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.2
<davmor2> evand: we went out for 2 hours the last time I had that issue and it hadn't started how long is a long time?
<evand> ten minutes or so
<evand> perhaps it was just a sufficient number of reboots / mounts
<cjwatson> davmor2: reproduced this under strace, digging ...
<cjwatson> (not that it's immediately illuminating, but)
<cjwatson> without a doubt, something else is asynchronously opening stopfifo, and I'm pretty sure it isn't ubiquity
<cjwatson> my suspicions are drifting back in the direction of sreadahead, so I'm going to give that a try
<evand> not sure if it's just as a result of me rebooting a third time, but diverting /sbin/readahead fixed the hangs I was getting in partman.
<cjwatson> it's working well for me, though I removed /etc/init/sreadahead.conf
<cjwatson> so far, anyway
<cjwatson> Keybuk's comments on #ubuntu-release filled in the gaps of understanding I had on how sreadahead might be breaking it
<cjwatson> (you mean /sbin/sreadahead?)
<evand> err yes
 * evand reads up
<cjwatson> 4/4 successful so far (I rebooted once it got to "Calculating files to skip copying")
<cjwatson> now to try without strace, which will be faster
<cjwatson> oh, and FWIW, ghastly rune for arranging to strace both parted_server and partman-commit was to put this in /scripts/casper-bottom/25configure_init in the initrd:
<cjwatson> sed -i "s/return ('\/bin\/partman-commit'/import subprocess; subprocess.Popen(['strace', '-f', '-o', '\/tmp\/parted_server.trace', '-s', '1024', '-tt', '-p', subprocess.Popen(['pidof', 'parted_server'], stdout=subprocess.PIPE).communicate()[0].strip()]); return (['strace', '-f', '-o', '\/tmp\/partman-commit.trace', '-s', '1024', '-tt', '\/bin\/partman-commit']/" /root/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman_commit.py
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r720 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/25configure_init):
<CIA-33> casper: scripts/casper-bottom/25configure_init: Disable sreadahead on live CD
<CIA-33> casper: boot. Not only does it profile the live CD boot to no benefit, but it
<CIA-33> casper: also looks as if it may be responsible for breaking Wubi installs by
<CIA-33> casper: reading from partman's synchronisation FIFOs (LP: #439279).
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r721 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.205
<davmor2> cjwatson: will you back online latter I'll let you know how I get on with the new cds
<cjwatson> I'll be off IRC for a couple of hours, then probably back later in the evening ('cos my life is so exciting)
<davmor2> I don't know what you mean I'll be burning and testing cd's till midnightish
<cjwatson> hah
<cjwatson> hopefully this lot will be a bit more rewarding, wubi-wise
<davmor2> \o/
<cjwatson> and there we go, rebooted fine for me
<xivulon_> Hi colin, noticed you fixed 439279 thanks a lot
<davmor2> xivulon_: Just got to wait for the iso's to test it out fully now :)
<xivulon_> yep!
 * davmor2 is looking forward to a fully functioning wubi :)
<xivulon_> Well actually I can test now with break=init + sed
<xivulon_> I do think I tried to kill sreadahead in the past (as per colin suggestion), hmm
<xivulon_> but that was definitely after chroot...
<davmor2> xivulon_: yeah so did I but it was also held up by something just before it.
<davmor2> xivulon_: cjwatson solved that one and this one was left
<xivulon_> ah cool
<davmor2> xivulon_: he tried it about 8 times before he had to shoot off.  So he is hoping that that it is now :)
<davmor2> xivulon_: I think evand had a success doing the same thing too (but I could be wrong)
<xivulon_> my karmic kvm jams randomly by the way
<xivulon_> sedded 25configure_init, and did a full installation, the installer is way beyond the point where it usually jams
<xivulon_> fingers crossed
<xivulon_> of course I used break=mount not break=init
<xivulon_> :) works here
<xivulon_> cjwatson you get a bottle of champagne or a box of coffee at your choice
<xivulon_> ^ that is real coffee, not the dark stuff I see you guys drinking...
<cjwatson> xivulon_: hooray for workingness. I think this was probably the core of the problem all along, but there were some other random problems as well that were masking it
<xivulon_> was a close one... fantastic job, as usual
<xivulon_> well at least I know a bit more about partman :P
<cjwatson> hard work tracking it down today, was still a guess in the end
<cjwatson> couldn't actually catch the whole thing in the act except by stracing the *entire system* somehow ;-)
<cjwatson> which didn't sound like much fun
<xivulon_> guess have to top up my offer
<cjwatson> hmm, thinking about it I suppose I could have inserted an lsof call into parted_server or similar, but meh
<cjwatson> meh, it's my job :)
<cjwatson> will you be at the release party?
<xivulon_> most likely yes
<cjwatson> I think I will be - have to take the dog to be neutered the next morning, but can probably stay for a short while
<xivulon_> hope to see you there!
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 456776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456776 in os-prober "No second os showing up in d-i auto resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456776
<davmor2> cjwatson: I've asked fader_ to confirm asap
<davmor2> cjwatson: anything else you want on that bug before I sod off to bed?
<davmor2> this is an install against karmic, I don't know if that is relevant
<cjwatson> so you did one install on sda1 (/) sda5 (swap), then another install on sda6 (/) sda7 (swap), and only the second showed up in grub.cfg?
<cjwatson> os-prober found it, at least, I can see that much in the log
<davmor2> cjwatson: looks that way yes unless I'm completely mis-reading it
<cjwatson> I wonder if it then completely failed to parse grub.cfg
<cjwatson> ... no, it's producing result: lines there
<davmor2> cjwatson: there are only 4 lines showing up on the menu.  Current kernel, current kernel rescue and the 2 memtests
<cjwatson> yeah, can see that in the generated grub.cfg
<cjwatson> nothing obviously wrong, guess I'll have to try to reproduce this - shouldn't need anything else from you right now, thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: Cool nn
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-21
<cjwatson> at least it's d-i, should be reproducible in finite time
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3546 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/control scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Use new check-language-support --show-installed option added in
<CIA-33> ubiquity: language-selector 0.4.16, so that we can arrange to keep language
<CIA-33> ubiquity: support packages installed that are already present in the live
<CIA-33> ubiquity: filesystem.
<ara> cjwatson, good morning
<cjwatson> ara: hi
<ara> cjwatson, hey
<ara> cjwatson, I pinged you only to comment that OEM is not working for UNR
<ara> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/456990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456990 in ubiquity "OEM Mode is not working for Ubuntu Netbook Remix" [Critical,Incomplete]
<ara> cjwatson, but evand took it
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r822 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Mount /target/sys when running update-grub (LP: #456776).
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r823 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.43ubuntu7
<evand> cjwatson: boots if I wait sufficiently long enough.  Removing iso9660 had no effect.  I'm going to keep poking at it while I work on other things.
<evand> ara: what's the output of `sudo debconf-get oem-config/enable` once you're in the live environment and have verified that ubiquity is still not running in oem mode?
<ara> evand, I did the installation directly from the menu, not through the live environment, but I'll try again with the live environment
<evand> thanks
<ara> evand, nothing, it just returns to the command line
<evand> hrm, sounds like isolinux/gfxboot
<evand> err I misread
<evand> hrm, very odd
<ara> evand, is 100% reproducible in the mini9 I am using for testing
<evand> ara: is this on a CD or USB disk (just to rule out usb-creator mangling as the culprit)
<ara> evand, usb disk
<ara> evand, I tried creating it again, but it happens again
<evand> okay, let me see if I can reproduce it using one, and failing that, borrowing a mini 9.
<davmor2> cjwatson: something isn't happy for wubi on unr  I just get a black screen
<evand> davmor2: where do you get a black screen?
<davmor2> evand: I get grub,  I get the pulsing Ubu icon then blank
<davmor2> no disk activity
<evand> davmor2: what happens if you remove "quiet splash" from the options?
<davmor2> no flashing leds on the keyboard either
<davmor2> trying now
<davmor2> evand: /init:  line 1: can't open /dev/sda: No medium found repeated over and over with different /devs on the machine.  Then finally busybox
<evand> davmor2: and "quiet splash" is all you removed?
<davmor2> evand: yeap
<evand> perhaps try chkdsk and try again?
<davmor2> evand: is it worth trying it again
<davmor2> beat me to it :)
<evand> that is, chkdsk /r
<davmor2> evand: right windows says the hd is fine.  kne just installed, tried unr again same thing
<evand> davmor2: can you copy the casper.log out (usb disk will probably be easiest) and pastebin it?
<davmor2> evand: yeap if I can 2 ticks
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> evand: no /var/log , I'm assuming that is where the casper.log should be?
<evand> in /
<evand>  /casper.log
<davmor2> 2 ticks then :)
<davmor2> evand: hopefully http://pastebin.com/f7650c231
<davmor2> evand: shall I open a bug and add this and the wubi logs?
<evand> please
<evand> cat /proc/cmdline would equally help
<davmor2> evand: bug 457246 wubi log is large didn't realise it kept using the same log so head straight for the bottom :)   I'll get you proc line now
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/457246)
<davmor2> evand: added proc line to bug
<davmor2> evand: anything else?
<evand> not for the moment, no
<ara> evand, some findings around the OEM + UNR test
<ara> evand, using anyother iso (kubuntu desktop in this case) in the same mini9, the bug reproduces
<ara> evand, but, strangly, when I press F4 and select OEM, the option gets selected correctly
<ara> evand, but, then, a normal installation starts
<evand> okay thanks
<CIA-33> tasksel: cjwatson * r1424 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-tasks/mobile-mid):
<CIA-33> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, hiding mobile-mid on new installations
<CIA-33> tasksel: (LP: #456561).
<CIA-33> tasksel: cjwatson * r1425 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu23
<xivulon> davmor2, evand, wubi is looking for the ISO and for some reason it cannot access the device where it is loaded
<xivulon> davmor2 see if you can manually mount the partition that contains the ISO
<evand> cjwatson: where are the menu entries for gfxboot defined these days?  gfxboot-theme-ubuntu seems to be missing at least OEM mode and free software mode, unless grep -ri is totally failing me.
<cjwatson> debian-cd
<cjwatson> g-t-u just does the translations
<cjwatson> I think you have a grep bug though
<cjwatson> po/bootloader.pot:323:#. txt_menuitem_oem
<cjwatson> po/bootloader.pot:324:msgid "OEM install (for manufacturers)"
<evand> oh no, I saw that much.  But as you say that's just the translations
<cjwatson> po/bootloader.pot:378:#. txt_option_free
<cjwatson> po/bootloader.pot:379:msgid "Free software only"
<cjwatson> OEM mode is on the F4 menu and is in debian-cd/tools/boot/karmic/boot-*
<cjwatson> free software only mode is on the F6 menu and is in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/dia_fulloptions.inc
<davmor2> xivulon: yeap I can manually mount it
<evand> cjwatson: thanks
<davmor2> xivulon: all the others passed flawlessly it's only this one.  Can't stop on it now though need to get on
<evand> I think my wubi issue is a bug in kvm
<evand> if I completely shut down the computer after install, and then boot, wubildr works fine
<evand> I think this may have something to do with the fact that kvm cannot read the CD boot code on reboot, for whatever reason
<evand> perhaps it's a red herring, but I suspect grub is having a hard time with this as well
<bdmurray> I ran into bug 456938 the other night when doing an install.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456938)
<cjwatson> evand: oh, yeah, I've noticed similar things
<evand> given that the CD would be ejected on real hardware (something that KVM really should virtualize), I think we're okay.  I'll file the kvm bug though, if it doesn't already exists
<evand> bdmurray: was this using the option to not format / ?
<bdmurray> evand: yes, I was trying to preserve home
<evand> what version of ubuntu was on there?
<bdmurray> ~8.04.2
<evand> hrm, it should have cleared out /usr/sbin
<xivulon> davmor2 can you run in verbose mode and post the log?
<xivulon> You might have to add set -x in casper/scripts/lupin-helpers
<evand> cjwatson: any ideas on bdmurray's bug?  I cannot see how it's possible, given that we carefully check for and remove files and symlinks that already exist.
<cjwatson> nothing jumped out at me ...
<evand> in all seriousness, I wish we had a "mystery" state in LP
<evand> I feel like "confirmed" and "new" are wrong for such bugs.
<davmor2> xivulon: not till after I get the rest tested now I'm afraid falling behind
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r237 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/install.py): Blacklist gfxboot.cfg in mangle_syslinux (LP: #456990).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-22
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r238 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/usbcreator-gtk.ui):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Set the install window as translatable. Thanks Milo Casagrande (LP:
<CIA-33> usb-creator: #414742).
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r239 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/winui/main_dialog.py): Fix a typo in the Windows frontend (LP: #454926).
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r240 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/usbcreator-gtk.ui):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Use a close button instead of a quit button in the GTK+ frontend
<CIA-33> usb-creator: (LP: #285916).
<Nivex> crap.  root is found now, but it hangs on "Starting iSCSI initiator service iscsid" during boot
<Nivex> not sure if at this point it's outside of the installer's realm
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r241 trunk/ (12 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Change the program title (not the program name) to "Startup Disk
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  Creator" as usb-creator writes to more than just USB disks these days.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r242 trunk/debian/changelog: Add an LP bug reference for the previous commit.
<Nivex> bug 457767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457767 in debian-installer "karmic: iSCSI root: boot hangs on starting iscsid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457767
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r243 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: In the GTK+ frontend, scan the download directory on startup and add
<CIA-33> usb-creator: all the CD and disk images (LP: #441104).
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, re UNR, it doesn't look like lupin-casper is installed
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3547 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Pass the debug parameters to ubiquity even if running in noninteractive
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mode.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3548 ubiquity/debian/ (5 files):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: * Don't provide the old init scripts, even under a temporary name anymore.
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  - It appears that there is a race condition that can exist between when
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  the upstart'ified version and the initscript version start that may cause
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  only-ubiquity and automatic-ubiquity to (poorly) fail. (LP: #457858)
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  - All login managers in use (gdm and kdm) have converted to upstart now.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r244 trunk/gui/ (usbcreator-gtk.ui usbcreator-kde.ui): Typo.
<AnAnt> LP 425704
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/425704)
<AnAnt> LP #425704: Capslock don't turn on LED , are you guys aware of this bug ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425704 in console-setup "[karmic server] Capslock don't turn on LED" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425704
<xivulon> evand for #457246 can you please check that lupin-casper is installed?
<davmor2> xivulon: I can check later today for you if evand can't.   Only a few tests left now
<CIA-33> casper: evand * r722 casper/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> casper: Fix broken /cdrom writable test in 43disable_initramfs
<CIA-33> casper: (LP: #450259).
<CIA-33> casper: evand * r723 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.206
<Ng> if I was daft enough to boot into the installer-only mode of a karmic CD (beta I think) and the installer almost imemdiately refuses to resize an ntfs partition, saying an error occurrec while writing the changes, what would I do to get useful information about what went wrong?
<evand> Ng: /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman, /var/log/installer/debug
<Ng> evand: not having any desktop around the installer, and with Ctrl-Alt-Fn seemingly not doing anything, I'm not sure how I'm going to get those
<evand> hrm, you should be able to switch to a VT
<Ng> but I suppose I can reboot into the "Try Ubuntu" version and probably get the same error
<evand> perhaps this was alpha 6?
<Ng> evand: yeah I was quite surprised by that
<Ng> I'll check, I didn't make the USB key being used
<evand> they were definitely broken then
<evand> okay
<evand> cool, thanks
<Ng> evand: it's beta, so the VT switch is a bit weird, but a quick read of syslog showed that the reason it was refusing to resize the ntfs was that the resize program was claiming there was an inconsistency and that I should reboot into windows and run chkdsk /f and reboot twice
<Ng> doing those things seems to have made it happy again
<Ng> possibly a remnant of a previous resize?
<davmor2> evand: any chance you could come over to #u-testing for a second guy has reported a bug that got closed but he is using usb/sd converter and not a usb stick for trying unr
<bdmurray> is the ubiquity task in bug 268808 necessary with the fix in e2fsprogs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268808 in e2fsprogs "superblock last write time is in the future" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268808
<Nivex> Since installing to root on iSCSI is mentioned so prominently in the Release Notes, is that considered a blocker?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3549 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/check-kernels): Calculate the amount of available memory in check-kernels (LP: #413135).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-23
<wgrant> Why does the karmic RC i386 desktop Ubiquity tell me that it will spend 20 (fluctuating) minutes downloading langpacks? It's just English...
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r173 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (553 files in 12 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad (LP: #452889).
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r174 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/po/ (70 files in 12 dirs): Forgot to add new translations in the previous commit.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r175 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 10
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3550 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.43ubuntu7.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3551 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.3
<TheMuso> evand: did you not have a partman-base change to make, and get included in ubiquity as well?
<TheMuso> Yes there are the changes Colin made the other day, but he also said another change to partman-base was also pending...
<evand> which change was this?
<TheMuso> cjwatson and I were working on fixing up compilation issues re powerpc for partman-base and e2fsprogs. Colin also said that there was another partman-base change pending.
<TheMuso> I may have misread however.
<TheMuso> In any case, there is a partman-base change that we need to upload, as I don't think it would make sense to have 2 ubiquity uploads, unless there is another one planned before we freeze.
<evand> there's another one likely
<evand> I've already uploaded 2.0.3 anyway
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> If cjwatson hasn't pushed partman-base/e2fsprogs by my tomorrow afternoon, I'll upload the fixes for those packages... Unless your ubiquity upload will be sooner than that.
<evand> ah, I had in my head that Colin was still away on vacation today, but apparently not
<evand> good deal
<evand> TheMuso: I'll check with you and cjwatson before uploading ubiquity, to be sure we have all the powerpc fixes in.
<evand> cjwatson: is keeping the generic kernel when using pae in ubiquity by design?  bzr blame seems to suggest this.
<evand> ah ha!
<evand> nevermind :)
<evand> cjwatson: does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/299708/ look okay to you?
<evand> there's also the problem of self.kernel_version not getting set properly in scripts/install.py, but it's not as simple as expanded the regex.
<evand> expanding*
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r245 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/base/backend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Expand the path provided by the -i option to its absolute
<CIA-33> usb-creator: (LP: #458497).
<cjwatson> TheMuso: partman-base> at the time I thought that the syslogging change might be necessary for 9.10. At the moment it doesn't seem to be
<cjwatson> I'll upload partman-base nowish
<cjwatson> TheMuso: if you could go ahead and upload e2fsprogs, I'd appreciate it
<cjwatson> evand: thanks so much for sorting out that PAE bug
<CIA-33> partman-base: cjwatson * r171 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 133ubuntu4
<evand> no worries
<evand> I'm still working through one last bit (self.kernel_version not being set properly).  I have an ugly patch, just trying to make less ugly.
<cjwatson> evand: 299708> the running kernel will always be generic, so would that actually help?
<evand> cjwatson: see my patch at 11:42 - it's leaving linux-image-2.6.31-*-generic on there
<evand> well, not leaving
<evand> but reinstalling, by apt-installing it
<evand> so it gets removed, and then added back
<evand> apologies for poorly wording that in my bug comment
<cjwatson> evand: oh, I see your point, but that patch alone won't take care of it. the if on line 62 will fire
<cjwatson> there is definitely a bug there but I think the fix is trickier than that
<evand> cjwatson: are you sure?  the if on line 57 should be false.
<evand> and it indeed worked in my testing
<evand> (with the patch added, that is)
<evand> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/299783/ is what I'm working on for the other part of the problem, but I obviously need to have it walk more than just the first branch.
<cjwatson> oh, I see
<cjwatson> yeah, I think you're right
<cjwatson> evand: looks like the right approach, yes
<evand> cool
<evand> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/299795/ just testing that in an install, then I'll commit and upload, then ask Jerone to test
<cjwatson> evand: shouldn't that be a method, really?
<cjwatson> I know it doesn't really need it but it's sort of odd to have a non-method function there
<evand> cjwatson: ah, just a bad copy and paste job
<evand> fixing
<Nivex> bug 457767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457767 in debian-installer "karmic: iSCSI root: boot hangs on starting iscsid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457767
<Nivex> cjwatson is probably getting tired of hearing from me :)
<cjwatson> I've been on holiday
<cjwatson> this sounds like it needs a kernel guy to investigate
<Nivex> figured as much when you weren't on for awhile
<cjwatson> shouldn't be possible for tasks to hang that way
<cjwatson> I'd recommend asking #ubuntu-kernel
<Nivex> I imagine it is if your filesystem isn't there anymore
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> oh, are network interfaces being fiddled with around that time?
<cjwatson> in that case this needs Keybuk :)
<cjwatson> or is the problem that the act of starting iscsid breaks things?
<Nivex> seems like that's an awful possibility
<Nivex> I get the sense we might not be able to get this done in time :-//
<Nivex> Can you at least move the bug along in the process and I can try to help test this weekend
<Nivex> ?
<Nivex> I'm in the midst of a conference at $WORK.  I'll try to pop back in later.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3552 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/check-kernels scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: * Do not install the live CD kernel in the target system when using
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  PAE (LP: #413135).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: * Properly set the kernel version in the main install process when
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  using PAE so that symlinks get created for the kernel and initramfs.
<cjwatson> Nivex: I don't even know where it should be moved along to :(
<cjwatson> (see #ubuntu-devel)
<bdmurray> Is the ubiquity task in bug 268808 still valid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268808 in e2fsprogs "superblock last write time is in the future" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268808
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3553 ubiquity/ (apport/source_ubiquity.py debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Change apport hook to prefer syslog, partman, and casper.log from
<CIA-33> ubiquity: /var/log/installer/ if they exist there, to support bug-filing after
<CIA-33> ubiquity: installation.
<CIA-33> pkgsel: cjwatson * r152 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-33> pkgsel: Don't set the "incomplete language support" note if only gimp-help-* is
<CIA-33> pkgsel: missing, since it's far too big to fit on CDs (LP: #452516).
<CIA-33> pkgsel: cjwatson * r153 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.25ubuntu4
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3554 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Don't set the "incomplete language support" note if only gimp-help-* is
<CIA-33> ubiquity: missing, since it's far too big to fit on CDs (LP: #452516).
<evand> bdmurray: I don't believe so
<evand> cjwatson: do you have any more changes you want to get in?
<cjwatson> one grub-installer change I'm working on
<cjwatson> (bug 457687)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457687 in grub2 "error: Running 'grub-install --no-floppy "/dev/md0"' failed." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457687
<bdmurray> evand: okay - thanks!
<evand> cjwatson: okay, I'll hold off on an upload then
<cjwatson> I'd also like partman-base to be accepted first
<cjwatson> never mind that bit, it already was
<evand> indeed, that's what had prompted me to start a ubiquity upload :)
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, why would ubiquity not install oem-config when oem-config/enabled is definitely preseeded to true and ubiquity is definitely running in oem mode.
<cjwatson> it's oem-config/enable not oem-config/enabled
<cjwatson> I assume that's a typo though. I don't know, do you have a log?
<cody-somerville> yup
<cody-somerville> reviewing it now
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, grepping oem I don't see any reference to oem-config - just the oem user setup
<cody-somerville> (and oem-config/enable in the kernel command line)
<cody-somerville> also, ubiquity just crashes and the desktop comes up if you set a blank password. I'll file a bug about that.
<cjwatson> ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py:            execute_root('apt-install', 'oem-config-gtk')
<cjwatson> that kind of thing is what deals with it
<cody-somerville> oh, I see that now
<cody-somerville> log-output -t ubiquity apt-install oem-config-gtk
<cody-somerville> and then the next few lines are about ntpd
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r824 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-33> grub-installer: If using GRUB 2 and installing to a RAID device any of whose components
<CIA-33> grub-installer: are partitions, then default to installing to the MBRs of each of the
<CIA-33> grub-installer: containing disks, since GRUB 2 will refuse to install to the partition
<CIA-33> grub-installer: devices (LP: #457687).
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: is oem-config-gtk available on the installation medium?
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r825 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.43ubuntu8
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, affirmative
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: would need to see the full log, then
<cjwatson> evand: once grub-installer is accepted, that's all from me I think
<evand> okay
<evand> I'm not sure how much longer I'll be around, but I can upload ubiquity when I get back home tonight if grub-installer has been accepted
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3555 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Make use of check-language-support -a if pkgsel/language-packs is ALL,
<CIA-33> ubiquity: since that's orders of magnitude faster (see LP #458333).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458333 in ubiquity "Preseeding pkgsel/language-packs is not keeping language packages installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458333
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Sure will do so when I get back this afternoon.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3556 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: * Keep language-support-$LL installed if it happens to be in the live
<CIA-33> ubiquity: filesystem, since there's no point spending time removing it; but dont
 * cjwatson uncommits, broken log message
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3556 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: * Keep language-support-$LL installed if it happens to be in the live
<CIA-33> ubiquity: filesystem, since there's no point spending time removing it; but don't
<CIA-33> ubiquity: install it if it isn't in the live filesystem (LP: #458333).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3557 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 133ubuntu4.
<evand> arr, my bad
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-24
<cjwatson> evand: I could squeeze in a basic workaround for half of bug 445067, perhaps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445067 in ubiquity "ubiquity overwrites VBR of extended partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445067
<evand> ah, nice
<CIA-33> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r762 ubuntu/ (choose_method/dont_use/do_option debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> partman-basicmethods: Don't send the SET_FLAGS command when the new flags are the same as the
<CIA-33> partman-basicmethods: old ones; this avoids partition tables being rewritten when all we did
<CIA-33> partman-basicmethods: was set the method to "don't use" (LP: #445067).
<CIA-33> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r763 ubuntu/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-33> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r764 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 43ubuntu1
<evand> cjwatson: obviously not for karmic, but does something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300153/ seem reasonable to handle IO errors occurring outside of the file copy routine that are not handled (such as in bug 445681)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445681 in ubiquity "Kubuntu 9.10 beta: installer crashes before finishing install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445681
<evand> that is, simply moving the EnvironmentError exception handler one level higher
<cjwatson> ENOENT might be a bit too general at that level, and quite possibly ENOTDIR too, but the others would be OK to move up like that, I think
<evand> okay, thanks
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3558 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Furthermore, always consider English as "complete enough". The packages
<CIA-33> ubiquity: that are missing from an installation from the Ubuntu desktop CD are not
<CIA-33> ubiquity: critical for a reasonable user experience.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Ah. I like r3558 -- that had me really confused.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<cjwatson> no problem, not sure if the same needs to be done for pkgsel
<cjwatson> I don't think I noticed it on an alternate install but I'll probably have to check again
 * cjwatson falls over
<evand> heh
<evand> oh wow, it's 1am
<Samus_Aran> so I would like to know more about what the GUI installer is doing which takes such an exorbitant amount of time when custom-editing the partitions ?  with several disks, it can take minutes of scanning
<Samus_Aran> and why there is no option to do a straight partition editor like in other distros
<Samus_Aran> once modifying any partition, it proceeds to do the lengthy scan again
<Samus_Aran> and again after another change.  it is mind-bogglingly slow and frustrating to install Ubuntu because of this, especially with 4+ disks
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson there is a new version for patch #452348
<cjwatson> Samus_Aran: I'd like to optimise it, certainly; I know exactly what's happening and why, although a full explanation is a bit more than I want to go into on a Saturday morning, especially when you present it in such a confrontational way ;-)
<cjwatson> Samus_Aran: in brief it's due to details of the way code is reused from the alternate/server installer; we most certainly do not want to have to maintain two partitioning programs, so I would far prefer to address this by optimisation rather than by rewriting, just haven't had the time yet
<cjwatson> Samus_Aran: the answers you got on #ubuntu-devel (probing for other OSes, etc.) were not well-informed
<Samus_Aran> cjwatson: so what would the summary be of what it's doing, if not probing for OSes ?
<cjwatson> the way in which partman (d-i's partitioner) works is in some ways not a brilliant match for ubiquity. In order to reuse its behaviour, ubiquity needs to effectively drive partman back and forward under the covers in order to construct a useful graphical view
<cjwatson> like I say, I already consider this an important bug that needs to be fixed
<cjwatson> so you aren't going to make me consider it any more important by haranguing us ;-)
<cjwatson> apologies for this "Moonraker12" character on #ubuntu-devel, no idea who he/she is but he/she was out of line
<cjwatson> in fact, optimising the partitioner is already one of the things I've noted as a project I'd like to take on for the lucid cycle
<Samus_Aran> what language is the partitioner programmed in ?
<cjwatson> a mix of shell, C, and python
<Samus_Aran> what's the majority share ?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure of the answer, and I'm not sure that the answer would be helpful anyway :-)
<cjwatson> there's C to interface to libparted; shell to do most of the business logic; and python to wire it up to ubiquity
<cjwatson> any meaningful work on this will involve all three
<Samus_Aran> well I am an expert at coding shell script, and can only read Python and C.  if there is any optimisation to do in the shell script side of things, I could help out
<cjwatson> I appreciate the offer, and you're welcome to look into this yourself if you wish, although there is a substantial learning curve
<cjwatson> as I said, it is something I plan to tackle over the next cycle, assuming my manager thinks it's worth my time :)
<cjwatson> you're incorrect that no caching happens, BTW, it's just not adequate caching ...
<cjwatson> basically when ubiquity asks partman to perform an action, right now it doesn't always have a way to tell which partitions are going to be affected by that, and has to rescan rather too much as a result
<cjwatson> I can think of some possible ways to remedy that
<cjwatson> anyway, have to go out
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3559 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.43ubuntu8, partman-basicmethods 43ubuntu1.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3560 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.4
 * evand blinks at bug 459550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459550 in ubiquity "ubi-language failed with exit code 141" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459550
<arand_> evand: may I bother you a bit? This is the update I want to test https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-basicmethods/43ubuntu1 unfortuantely I get stuck at the very beginning of your suggestion :( What is anna-install? from where should it be executed?  (google ain't my friend).
<cjwatson> arand_: I thought your problem was in the desktop installer, not in the text installer?
<cjwatson> if so, anna-install is no help
<cjwatson> arand_: if I'm right, open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity-frontend-gtk' (which will upgrade the installer) and then start the installer
<cjwatson> arand_: oh, not until it gets processed through the queue though ...
<cjwatson> arand_: how about:  sudo apt-get install patch patchutils; wget -O- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/partman-basicmethods/ubuntu/diff/762 | filterdiff -x debian/changelog | sudo patch /lib/partman/choose_method/70dont_use/do_option
<cjwatson> arand_: (I think - that's untested)
<evand> arand_: switch to a virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-f2)
<evand> then hit enter and type anna-install openssh-client-udeb
<evand> actually
<evand> you don't need to do that
<evand> still switch to the virtual terminal
<cjwatson> 23:09 <cjwatson> arand_: I thought your problem was in the desktop installer, not in the text installer?
<evand> and wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34315822/partman-basicmethods_43ubuntu1_all.udeb
<cjwatson> 23:09 <cjwatson> if so, anna-install is no help
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> 23:10 <cjwatson> arand_: if I'm right, open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity-frontend-gtk' (which will upgrade the installer) and then start the installer
<evand> my mistake for assuming
<cjwatson> 23:16 <cjwatson> arand_: oh, not until it gets processed through the queue though ...
<cjwatson> 23:18 <cjwatson> arand_: how about:  sudo apt-get install patch patchutils; wget -O- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/partman-basicmethods/ubuntu/diff/762 | filterdiff -x debian/changelog | sudo
<cjwatson>                  patch /lib/partman/choose_method/70dont_use/do_option
<cjwatson> 23:18 <cjwatson> arand_: (I think - that's untested)
<cjwatson> though carry on in case I'm wrong :-)
<evand> udpkg -i partman-basicmethods_43ubuntu1_all.udeb
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-25
 * arand_ reading
 * arand_ notes that cjwatson's command succeded, let's fire up the installer and see what happens...
<arand_> Nope, there goes the boot sector again.
<cjwatson> new logs in the bug, please?
<cjwatson> same as before
<arand_> Hmm, I don't think the patch was applied correctly though, let's check...
<cjwatson> patch's output should indicate whether it worked
<arand_> Yea, checked again, the files does seem to be patched alright, offf to peek at logs then
<arand_> Well, once it's finished installing (is it of relevance that the overwrite happens early in the installation? (is that when partman does it's business?))
<cjwatson> I would rather see the logs than try to speculate in isolation, I think :-)
 * cjwatson -> bed
<arand_> logs are up, whenever you've got time
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, #460192
<xivulon> bug #460192, not sure how that could happened
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460192 in grub2 "grub2 overwrites MBR with WUBI install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460192
<evand> oh lovely
<evand> as soon as we get logs I'll nominate that for Karmic
<evand> xivulon: good call on the recent comment
<xivulon> by the way in all this frenzy forgot to sync rosetta...
<evand> yeah, I noticed that yesterday
<evand> I think we can get away with pulling down new translations from LP, but I doubt we have time to push new templates and get more up to date translations
<xivulon> of course
<CIA-33> wubi: Agostino Russo * r160 trunk/ (79 files in 2 dirs): Updated translations, syncing from Rosetta
<xivulon> evand ^
<xivulon> wow 'automatic synchronization'? cool!
<xivulon> and my waves account has been activated...
<AnAnt> should I set the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/425704 to triaged or keep it confirmed ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425704 in console-setup "[karmic server] Capslock don't turn on LED" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> do you think it matters?
<cjwatson> I find that bit of bug status astonishingly irrelevant; it only really serves to generate extra mail
<AnAnt> cjwatson: dunno if it matters or not, it depends on how the developers react to bug status
<AnAnt> cjwatson: the reason I ask, is that I think I found some clue to what diff caused the bug
<cjwatson> I can tell you now it doesn't matter
<cjwatson> (status)
<AnAnt> ok
<cjwatson> great; can't look now though, baby is fidgety
<AnAnt> cjwatson: ok, I'll try digging more into it by testing from bzr branches
<cjwatson> for some reason the keycode is CtrlL_Lock in the keymap
<cjwatson> oh, see the broken_caps stuff in /usr/bin/ckbcomp :-/
<cjwatson> which has a kernel bug reference
<cjwatson> IIRC this is something where you get to choose between two different bugs
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=514212
<ubottu> Debian bug 514212 in console-setup "console-setup: on UTF-8 console, caps lock is turned into a shift lock" [Normal,Closed]
<cjwatson> AnAnt: commented with details
<AnAnt> cjwatson: ok, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-27
<NerwenGreen> hi
<NerwenGreen> I'm having trouble getting a 10.04.1 live CD to run. Instead of ever reaching the Welcome screen, it tells me that ubi-language, ubi-timezone, ubi-console-setup, ubi-postman, ubi-migrationassistant, and ubi-summary have failed with exit code 127.
<NerwenGreen> This is on a Pentium 4 laptop whose Windows XP Pro has died horribly.
<NerwenGreen> hmm...
<NerwenGreen> okay, I figured out how to bypass it by hitting "quit" when the first error came up. :p
<NerwenGreen> thanks for listening ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-28
<tjaalton> cjwatson: please check bug 667187 when you have time.. I think the debian-installer in lucid needs a rebuild against the latest kernel
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667187 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) ""cciss: Unknown symbol compat_alloc_user_space" on installation images newer than 10.04 release (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667187
<tjaalton> also, now that the maverick kernel is in lucid main, maybe it could be possible to get a new installer image as well?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: no real way to tell in advance, but I can give it a try
<cjwatson> tjaalton: there's a bug about enabling the maverick kernel.  it will take some effort
<tjaalton> cjwatson: yeah, I bet
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1307 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog:
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Rebuild against current 2.6.32-25 kernels; there seems to have been a
<CIA-3> debian-installer: hidden ABI change that broke installer images (LP: #667187).
<tjaalton> also, I've hit bug 667189 which I think has been fixed at some point, but is back with lucid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667189 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) ""bnx2: Unknown symbol crc32c" on newer 10.04 installation images (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667189
<tjaalton> uh, the topic is false
<tjaalton> it happens on the release image as well
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1308 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.5
<cjwatson> not clear about that, seems like that would need to be fixed on the kernel side
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> thanks for the upload!
<cjwatson> not exactly sure when that will be processed - I need to check with the Linaro folks since -proposed is frozen at the moment
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> well, it should be possible to build it with pbuilder?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: victory, it was the ABI break
<tjaalton> I built the netboot image myself, and it worked fine
<cjwatson> tjaalton: oh good.  I'll run that by team linaro then
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-29
<CarlFK> this worked for jaunty - what is it for maverick?  d-i mirror/http/hostname string cp333:9999; d-i mirror/http/directory string /ubuntu
<_ruben> hi, is there a way to not use gpt when installing onto a software raid1 of 2 2TB drives? the size of the disks is just below the limit for a DOS label
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-24
<bdmurray> How bad sectors does it take to make an installation failure?
<bdmurray> bug 879662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 879662 in ubiquity "installer crashed with IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/target/usr/sbin/policy-rc.d' during system installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879662
<cjwatson> if the kernel can't read it you lose
<cjwatson> (or write to it, depending on what we're talking about)
<bdmurray> well that one has 2 bad sectors but I've seen other messages where it says something along the lines of a hopeless number
<cjwatson> this should all be lower-level than the installer; if the installer has to concern itself with bad sector count then the system is hopelessly fucked
<cjwatson> if you'll pardon the phrase
<cjwatson> ntfsresize isn't directly relevant; it may be indicative
<cjwatson> the kernel hasn't logged anything directly about the cause of the error, so it's hard to tell
<cjwatson> it's possible that it copied bad data from the CD and didn't realise it, or that it read/wrote bad data to/from the hard disk and didn't realise it
<cjwatson> although that is Not Supposed To Be Able To Happen
<bdmurray> wasn't there a recent bug like bug 388060?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 388060 in casper "netboot insall of live cd results in a manual network interface configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388060
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-25
<CIA-45> base-installer: cjwatson * r961 ubuntu/ (78 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.121
<CIA-45> base-installer: cjwatson * r962 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.121ubuntu1
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r227 ubuntu/ (80 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.55
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r228 ubuntu/ (37 files in 16 dirs):
<CIA-45> apt-setup: Add Release files for precise, and remove those for oneiric (except for
<CIA-45> apt-setup: extras.ubuntu.com, where precise doesn't exist yet).
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r229 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.55ubuntu1
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/DZBO0/  top: 1352m 935m  31m S   16 46.7  62:47.70 compiz
<CarlFK> that happens when i run dvswitch for like 6 hours.  it doesn't get released when dvswitch exits.
<CarlFK> here is the 200 lines of gui part of dvswitch: http://alioth.debian.org/plugins/scmgit/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=dvswitch/dvswitch.git;a=blob;f=src/mixer_window.cpp;h=961f57a89a70f71ae2dc6e0d24e8086bf26df378;hb=HEAD
<CarlFK> is there something I can run to see what the memory is being used for?
<cjwatson> neither compiz nor dvswitch is part of the installer - could you please ask elsewhere?
<cjwatson> (I have no idea what the answer to your question is.)
<CarlFK> whoops, wrong window
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-26
<TheMuso> ev: How do you set up your environment so that glade can find gtkwidgets.xml?
<ev> TheMuso: GLADE_CATALOG_PATH=gui/gtk GLADE_MODULE_PATH=ubiquity glade gui/gtk/...
<TheMuso> ev: Thanks muchly.
<ev> sure thing
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-27
<CIA-45> partman-target: cjwatson * r921 ubuntu/ (74 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 76
<CIA-45> partman-target: cjwatson * r922 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 76ubuntu1
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1556 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.1.0-2 kernels.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1557 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu74
<CarlFK> ran the alt installer from an ssh connection: sudo kexec --exec --reset-vga
<CarlFK> the display is still in 132? column mode, says "[1606...] starting new kernel"  but it did get all the way past my late_command hook, but stopped with:
<CarlFK> Oct 27 13:32:59 log-output: stdin: is not a tty
<cjwatson> I'm afraid you'll have to fix problems starting d-i from kexec for yourself
<CarlFK> what about finishing d-i? :)
<cjwatson> it's definitely a patches-welcome kind of thing
<cjwatson> well, whatever
<CarlFK> i hear yea.  no probl
<cjwatson> no doubt it's some problem in the initial console setup or something
<CarlFK> I am thinking reset-vga didn't work
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is bug 219260 something that should be done this cycle?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 219260 in casper "clone-and-hack keyboard setup code needs to be replaced by calling console-setup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219260
<cjwatson> IMO no
<cjwatson> it's a cleanup note for the future, but it has the potential to slow things down if not done carefully, and it's not actively breaking anything right now
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-28
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1558 ubuntu/ (build/config/amd64/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Bump amd64 netboot image size by 512KiB.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1559 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu75
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-22
<xnox> I like OEM language selection screen so much better. I think I want to show that + links to releasenotes/update installer, when booting into only-ubiquity mode.
<cjwatson> xnox: The grid one?  Please no.  It's awful.
<xnox> cjwatson: ack.
<cjwatson> It's an attempt to cram everything onto one screen.  Once the number of languages gets beyond what will fit (and that will happen as soon as you try to fit any more widgets onto that screen ...), it becomes basically pointless.
<xnox> cjwatson: the designers never saw OEM mode, but they will once I finish the upload of 12.10 ubiquity slidestack. Maybe they will come up with something pretty and usable.
<cjwatson> OEM basically demanded that view so that Chinese would be on the screen by default
<cjwatson> I refused to have it for ubiquity proper, which is why we have this uneasy conditional compromise.
<cjwatson> A list box isn't great either, certainly, but I don't see the point in going from something moderately awful to something else thoroughly awful :-)
<xnox> but should the first oem config install in chinese such that it's already pre-localised in chinese for the first user, with options to switch to english....
<xnox> s/install in/ install be in/
<xnox> as in, the problem is that it's not in the chinese in the first place for the chinese SKU / OEM shipment.
 * xnox will test that.
<cjwatson> Only if the factory install is done in Chinese, which IIRC is not always the case.
<xnox> fair enough.... it's not the end of the world though.
<xnox> =)
<xnox> cjwatson: chineese is not visible on the end-user OEM welcome screen. https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/p7qkWq7owtWCooQFYZOqPHkpebEhXhZUik8MURUNjUM?feat=directlink
<xnox> with 12.10 final images.
<cjwatson> Yeah.  It used to be, but no doubt the language list grew as I suggested above.
<xnox> and the "overlay-scrollbar" is very helpful as well.... can easily miss that. But the "cut" in half languages suggest it's scrollable ;-)
<xnox> Ubiquity 12.10 slide decks are up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SlideDecks
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-23
<Teduardo> Just fyi; the 12.10 installer has a big problem with the new Romley based intel matrix raid SCU
<xnox> Teduardo: boot with nodmraid option.
<xnox> and setup your md raid partitions before hand from bios. Or assemble those by hand.
<Teduardo> im not actually using raid it is just enabled in the bios
<Teduardo> causes all sorts of kernel errors to stream down the screen
<xnox> Teduardo: hence the nodmraid boot option is for you, or you can do ubiquity --nodmraid from try ubuntu session.
<Teduardo> that seems like more of a workaround to a bug in the installer kernel than an actual solution to the problem but im sure they'll fix it in a later release
<xnox> Teduardo: by default we activate raid controllers, if they are detected. Previously it was unusual to have a raid controller, and if one was present it was intended / desired.
<Teduardo> its fine to activate the controller but the devices behind the controller are pass-through
<xnox> with intel matrix raid putting it on all motherboards is shifting the factors to the "my machine has this and I had no clue it did"
<Teduardo> and it for whatever reason won't detect the disks
<Teduardo> after streaming tons of errors down the screen
<xnox> well it detects the disks, and correctly shows that no raid volumes were setup. And it's a bit silly and doesn't offer any way to create raid volumes, nor to deactivate them.
<Teduardo> the OS has direct access to the devices though
<Teduardo> so it's doing something wrong
<Teduardo> even in the dmesg it sees sda, sdb, and sdc
<Teduardo> but in the [!!] Partition disks screen the only option is configure iscsi volumes
<Teduardo> wacky
<Teduardo> wonder if it's because of the ssd i have attached
<Teduardo> its a server thank god real easy to pull a disk =)
<cr3> cjwatson: if I recall, you mentionned it was now possible to choose a network interface based on mac address. if so, how's that done?
<stgraber> cr3: set netcfg/choose_interface to the mac address
<zyga> woot, thanks
<cr3> stgraber: you must be kidding, that's freaking awesome!
<stgraber> cr3: I did a quick grep through netcfg's code and it looks like that should work (and matches what I remembered of choose_interface)
<cr3> stgraber: where's the source for netcfg?
<stgraber> cr3: apt-get source netcfg
<cjwatson> or IPAPPEND 2 in pxelinux and it'll do it automatically
<cjwatson> based on the pxe interfaces
<cjwatson> s/s$//
<zyga> cjwatson: is this supported since precise?
<zyga> cjwatson: literally "IPAPPEND 2"
<cr3> cjwatson: it prompts for the network interface, em1 or wlan0
<cjwatson> zyga: since oneiric
<zyga> cjwatson: which part is doing that? grepping various udebs that are network related yields no hits
<cjwatson> netcfg
<cjwatson> you won't find it grepping for IPAPPEND - that causes pxelinux to stick BOOTIF=<mac addr> on the kernel command line
<zyga> cjwatson: there is no IPAPPEND in netcfg source
<zyga> hmm
<cjwatson> cr3: oh, yeah, try adding netcfg/choose_interface=auto too
<cjwatson> to say "just use the default, don't ask me"
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks!
<cr3> cjwatson: that worked!
<cjwatson> good good
<cr3> cjwatson: we thought it might be more desirable to test with that than keep using the old eth* names with biosdevname=0
<cr3> cjwatson: not only because it's simpler but also because eth* interfaces are probably going to be unsupported sooner or later
<cjwatson> I don't see eth* going away in any reality terribly near mine, but sure, the closer you are to defaults the better
<cjwatson> (biosdevname's support is only a certain fraction of hardware, and I haven't noticed it growing terribly rapidly)
<pjotr> Hello, I have encountered a showstopper bug in Ubiquity:
<pjotr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1070485
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070485 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity switches sda and sdb in Grub configuration, causing boot failure" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pjotr> This happens only with USB stick installations, not with the DVD. However, Live USB's are becoming increasingly important as install media.
<pjotr> cjwatson: maybe you could look into this?
<pjotr> if you have the time, of course.... :P
<cjwatson> pjotr: not at the moment; I have a solid three days' work to fit into two days of work time before UDS in order to get raring open and unblock the rest of the dev team
<cjwatson> (don't know if you got the previous answer, since my client reconnected two minutes later)
<pjotr> cjwatson: I only received your answer about UDS. Was there an answer before that?
<cjwatson> pjotr: no, just that
<cjwatson> I repeated it, but I expect only one got through
<pjotr> OK. :-)
<pjotr> Good luck with Raring!
<Berend1232336432> Hi guys, wondering if I can I'm at the right place to get some answers about installing ubuntu 12.10 with LVM and an existing encrypted home directory
<xnox> Berend1232336432: please read the release notes first, if they do not make sense come back for a clarification.
<Berend1232336432> ok, I'll start there
<Berend1232336432> you mean this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Installation
<Berend1232336432> the Ubuntu Desktop Guide doesn't seem to help either
<Berend1232336432> just one question then
<Berend1232336432> couldn't find the bootable flag option anywhere while installing (using manual approuch)
<xnox> Berend1232336432: yes that page. Known Issues, Installation, Third point.
<xnox> The desktop image installer cannot unlock existing encrypted (LUKS) volumes. If you need to make use of existing encrypted volumes during partitioning, then use the "Try Ubuntu without installing" boot option to start a live session, open the encrypted volumes (for example, by clicking on their icons in the Unity launcher), enter your password when prompted to unlock them, close them again, and run ubiquity to start the installer. (1066480)
<Berend1232336432> ok, thx
<Berend1232336432> I'll go try that, thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-24
<stgraber> cjwatson: do you have a suggestion on where that preseed generation script should land? I guess we'd want it on pretty much every install but I'm not sure it's worth a separate package.
<stgraber> (doing some cleanups and tests now to make sure it actually works as it's, then that can land in raring and be improved later on as people start using it)
<cjwatson> Perhaps in installation-report or whatever it's called
<cjwatson> I don't remember if we currently install that from ubiquity as well as d-i, but we easily could, and it has similar things in it already
<stgraber> ah, good. I'll take a look at it
<stgraber> doesn't appear to be installed by default but it's seeded (d-i-requirements) and doesn't bring any extra dependency, so I'll prepare the inclusion of my script in that one, then we can simply seed installation-report (in standard would be my guess) and we'll be good
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-21
<rostam> PLEASE HELP: I need your help please. I have created automated ubuntu installed via dvd.  For that I have created preseed file and kickstart file. Now  I want to do the automated ubuntu install via usb stick.   All the instructions so far I have found out seems usb installer which I think is different than automating installations. PLEASE HELP
<ScottK> rostam: This isn't a help channel.  The channel for user support is #ubuntu.
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417 seems like a problem with kubuntu customizing the name in grub?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242417 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI install broken on Kubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rostam> cjwatson,  xnox HI I have created an iso image which automated ubuntu installer via dvd, my assumption is this iso should be isohybrid so I can cp to usb, and use usb to auto install the image, but it failed. any help please.
<cjwatson> rostam: You'll have more chance of getting help with your failure if you provide details on exactly how it failed.
<rostam> cjwatson,  After power up it can not boot to usb. It seems it is not recognizing  the image. What I did was, I copied the iso image (which worked via dvd) to usb:  cp myimage.iso /dev/sdc  where /dev/sdc was usb device.
<rostam> Then I configured bios to boot from the usb, it complains about no boot media.
<cjwatson> You probably want to use dd rather than cp - I would expect cp to just replace the block device node, which isn't what you want.
<cjwatson> (dd if=myimage.iso of=/dev/sdc block=1048576    or similar)
<rostam> actually I did use dd first then after gooling I used cp. But I will follow your instruction now to see how it works. thx
<cjwatson> I really can't help much now, though, if that fails.  It's after 9pm here.
<rostam> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-22
<stgraber> cjwatson: so I was a bit bored tonight and couldn't think of a better way to use my time than try to merge netcfg since we're a tiny bit behind on that one.
<stgraber> cjwatson: it's not the easiest merge ever but I'm making some progress. I ended up just generating diffs for all changes we ever made and I'm going through all of those one by one re-applying them on the current debian branch (seemed least painful than dealing with the thousands of conflicts a bzr merge would give me)
<stgraber> cjwatson: alright, looks like I've got a plausible merge, including a diff that's actually readable now! Just need to get the package to build now (failing because of uncheck return values) and then do a massive amount of test on it (IPv6 and NetworkManager support being the bits I'm the most scared about)
<stgraber> cjwatson: and got it building. Resulting changelog is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280951/ and remaining delta (without the changelog) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280952/
<stgraber> (not sure what's going on with tg.po though, I clearly didn't touch that...)
<stgraber> anyway, time for bed, will do the testing tomorrow
<stgraber> cjwatson: looks like my netcfg merge is pretty solid. It's just passed my IPv4/IPv6 automated tests. Now doing a quick desktop install with it to check the NetworkManager behaviour and if that looks good too, I'll upload in a couple of hours.
<cjwatson> stgraber: *nod* Sounds good, thanks for dealing with that, I'd been putting it off
<cjwatson> stgraber: The tg.po diff could've been a bzr plugin
<cjwatson> stgraber: Looks like it should be reverted
<stgraber> np. I figured that as most netboot users stick to LTS, it'd be a good idea to get netcfg into a more managable state :)
<cjwatson> Yeah, definitely
<stgraber> neat, netcfg actually seems to be configuring NM properly!
<stgraber> so no more ifblacklist hack and a valid NM configuration on top of that, that's a huge improvement for anyone doing static IP desktop netinstalls
<stgraber> first time I try an IPv6 static install in d-i, works fine but it's a bit confusing having to enter the netmask in full instead of using cidr (ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff:: instead of /64)
<stgraber> I guess I'll take a look at getting it to allow cidr, no idea how easy/hard that's to do in C
<stgraber> ah, nevermind, it supports CIDR but you have to add it with the IP otherwise it prompts for the full mask, I guess that's reasonable
<stgraber> looks like netcfg's NM config generator isn't perfect, the static config generated is invalid, I'll go back and fix the generator then
<kentb> infinity: xnox sent me to you for this bug...it looks like the priority override for some reason didn't happen:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hw-detect/+bug/1243375     The idea with the changes in 13.10 was that the driver-injection-disk-detect would get loaded by default without having to pass any preseed parameters.  It looks as if it wasn't
<kentb> entireley fixed or something else is going on.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243375 in hw-detect (Ubuntu) "13.10 Server installer doesn't load driver-injection-disk package by default" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> kentb: Ahh, indeed, no one bugged an archive admin about twiddling the priority.  We can't do that post-release (at least, not in the release pocket)...
<infinity> I can do it in trusty right now, before I forget.
<infinity> kentb: If this is needed for saucy, I can copy it to the updates pocket and twiddle the priority there.  Not sure if d-i will look at that, off the top of my head.
<infinity> cjwatson: ^-- Any idea?
<kentb> infinity: trusty's fine, as long as it's fixed there if you can make something work for saucy it'll be a bonus :)
 * kentb forgot a period between there and if
<infinity> kentb: Fixed in trusty as of now (well, after the next publisher run).
<kentb> infinity: excellent. thank you
<infinity> kentb: If you can give it a whirl sometime in the next day and let us know if it still hates you, that would be informative.
<infinity> kentb: We *could* probably fudge a fix for saucy, but if no one particularly cares deeply, I won't care either.
<kentb> infinity: ok. I defintely will for trusty.  Saucy is a 'nice to have' at this point.
<infinity> (my guess is that just copying the packages from the release pocket to -updates and then overriding the priority in -updates would do the trick)
<infinity> Well, would do the trick for netboot type installs.  Wouldn't do much of anything useful for server ISOs.
<kentb> right. got it.
<stgraber> cjwatson: netcfg uploaded. If you have commit rights to the Debian git branch, most of our delta looks like it should be applied there too (FTBFS fixes, NetworkManager fix, dhcpv6_timeout change and the change to flush all addresses at least)
<cjwatson> infinity: d-i looks at -updates by default for network installs, yes
<cjwatson> stgraber: I ... may find time, not promising :)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-24
<LLKCKfan> Whenever some1 ims me it freezes up PalTalk text in the rooms and the room list. I can still hear if I have had sound on. Is there a way to fix this
<LLKCKfan> I have an android tablet that I have put youtube app on I did NOT use Google Play. When I try to sign into youtubr it says an error occurred. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I did not get the app from Google Play as Google Play does not support my brand of tablet.
<cjwatson> Sorry, none of those are questions about the Ubuntu installer - can't help you here
<cjwatson> And certainly can't help with Android
 * antarus chuckles
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-20
<cjwatson> stgraber: would you have a chance to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1382295 ?  Reported by a friend of mine
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1382295 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "installer won't accept link-local v6 gateway address" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-22
<voldyman> how do you guys test ubiquity?
<cjwatson> there are tests in the tree, otherwise start a VM and apply patches before starting ubiquity by hand
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-23
<devicenull> so how do I preseed 14.10?  it seems that the installer no longer accepts the usual command line arguments for locale and language
<cjwatson> there should be no changes there
<devicenull> well... I copied my packer template for 14.04 and switched the media over to 14.10, and now it prompts for locale, and doesn't even seem to use the preseed I specified
<devicenull> hmm
<cjwatson> you didn't try to put locale in the preseed *file* did you?
<devicenull> no
<devicenull> I had
<devicenull> locale=en_US.UTF-8 console-setup/layoutcode=us keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us netcfg/get_hostname=install url=http://{{ .HTTPIP }}:{{ .HTTPPort }}/ubuntu.txt
<devicenull> ahh
<devicenull> the default command line has '-- quiet' at the end
<devicenull> which means you need to add any args before that or they dont get processed
<cjwatson> oh I blame systemd
<cjwatson> the kernel had to change its command-line parsing semantics because of that
<cjwatson> used to be you could put things either side
<devicenull> I will gladly also blame systemd :)
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-20
<zero_shane> hello - I have a question related to install via preseed - at install, I pass "http_proxy=..." - my goal is to *not* have to specify the PROXY in the preseed cfg - but it doesn't quite seem to work - I still have to pass a "d-i mirror/http/proxy ... "
<zero_shane> is there some way to specify on the kernel/install time - the proxy to push down in to the installer, so I don't have to specify it in the preseed?  then I can simply do my builds by setting that install flag - and not have to modify my preseeds for different proxies
<zero_shane> (if I've picked the wrong channel, apologies, and accepting redirects as appropriate)
<CarlFK> zero_shane: I think the "on the kernel" bit is all that you should care about
<CarlFK> it will override what is in the file, so doesn't matter if it is in the file or not.
<CarlFK> zero_shane: what is your kernel append line?
<zero_shane> hi @CarlFK - grabbing it now
<zero_shane>   /linux noapic preseed/url=http://{{.HTTPIP}}:{{.HTTPPort}}/{{user `preseed_file`}} http_proxy={{user `proxy`}} hostname={{user `hostname`}} debian-installer=en_US auto locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us fb=false keyboard-configuration/modelcode=SKIP keyboard-configuration/ layout=USA keyboard-configuration/variant=USA console-setup/ask_detect=false initrd=/initrd.gz --
<zero_shane> the variable references are from Packer and filled in at runtime
<zero_shane> the http_proxy ends up as:  http_proxy=http://10.10.10.10:8080/
<CarlFK> in my preseed file I have: d-i mirror/http/proxy string http://g2a:8000/
<CarlFK> do you know if http_proxy is a shortcut for that?  (there are a bunch, I forget where they are documented)
<zero_shane> hmm - good point - no I don't think it's right - I do also have "mirror/http/proxy" there, which is what I was trying to overload
<zero_shane> so - I think I might need to change the install/append line to use the preseed format of the proxy config
<CarlFK> thats where I would start
<zero_shane> I copied a "working" recipe for that ... :-)
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-21
<cyphermox> CarlFK: fwiw, indeed that was most likely the issue -- http_proxy on the kernel command-line doesn't exist, or at least isn't parsed by preseed as a valid preseed value, it needs to be set as mirror/http/proxy=
<cyphermox> so, thanks :)
<CarlFK> woot, I helped.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-10-26
<slashd> hi, I worked on a preseed bug (LP: #1452202) I submitted 2 debdiffs the preseed fix and a d-i debdiff (with no change) to force the rebuild. Since this morning both (preseed and d-i) are "Fix Released" for Trusty, where can I get the ISO ? can I expect the ISO to shortly land in : http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ or cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty ?
<xnox> slashd, no, there will not be any new trusty full isos, as 14.04.5 was the last one. You can use d-i, netboot, or mini.iso.
<slashd> tks xnox
<xnox> xenial should have dailies built for next point release, so should have full sets of isos.
<slashd> xnox, ok thank I first thought that it would create a new full 14.04.5 ISO, will use the mini.iso then thanks
<xnox> nah that ship has sailed, there are no more point releases, nor dailies for trusty.
<xnox> slashd, note, d-i is still in proposed as far as i can see if you are after the .41 build.
<slashd> xnox, yeah, I noticed that too, dunno why lp mentionned "Fix Released" maybe it is in transition by the sru team ?
<xnox> so would need apt-setup/proposed=true
<xnox> in progress publishing
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/20101020ubuntu318.41/+publishinghistory
<slashd> xnox tks
#ubuntu-installer 2016-10-28
<pipegeek> Hi, folks!  Question: why does the ubuntu installer gray out the options to enable lvm and dmcrypt, when the "install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager" option is selected?
<xnox> because there is no support to do it.
<xnox> use d-i / server installer to do both resize and full disk encryption
<pipegeek> Hi, folks!  Question: why does the ubuntu installer gray out the options to enable lvm and dmcrypt, when the "install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager" option is selected?
<pipegeek> it doesn't seem like it's documented anywhere and it's kind of frustrating.  Graying out user interface elements without explanation seems like bad UI design.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-10-29
<xnox> if you stay around you may see the answer =)
<ogra_> crazy talk !
#ubuntu-installer 2018-10-23
<CannibalCarcinog> ubuntu-16.04.5        Failed to load ldlinux.c32
<CannibalCarcinog> ubuntu-16.04.5        Failed to load ldlinux.c32   any idea on how to fix this?
<xnox> Laney, i'm concerned about your merge proposals.
<xnox> i believe there is a distinct code-path, that if paritioning fails for some reason, it shows a pop-up with what went wrong.
<xnox> and i don't remember if it throws the user back to partitioning, or if tells the user to "click back" to partitioning.
<xnox> =/
<xnox> also not sure how to simulate that.
<Laney> there's a codepath for that
<Laney> return_to_partitioning?
<Laney> try making partman-commit always return false or something
<Laney> it's possible that we should set self.partitioned = False, self.timezone_set = False unconditionally after ubi-partman
<Laney> if you'd like to check that out and add an extra commit if so, that would be welcomed by me
<Laney> :>
<Laney> xnox: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 * Laney needs to work on systemd in the session stuff for a bit, would be good if you could help out
 * xnox ponders was that "help me do everything call" or "choose ubiquity vs systemd-session"?
<Laney> if you could check the failed partition stuff and that suggestion of mine
